# IUI Friends Part 30



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies and it's orange for good luck for our lovely Holly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lots of positive vibes for Holly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - thinking of you hun, keeping everything crossed for you again and     for more follies for you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lets hope this thread is a lucky lucky one
GO HOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi!

Thanks Struthie for the new orange thread and you lovies for the  

Moomin - hope you're doing ok and looking forward to reading your news!!

Charlie - aaaaahhhh feel sooo bad as didn't mention you last post... was sitting on the sofa after I turned the puta off and suddenly remembered out loud... DH told me I was very rude to neglect you!!  Thanks hun  

Just back again from another scan with a different Dr but still just the one follie... oh well, we'll keep the   going and believe, trust, hope  and have faith that there are more or it is all we will need.  I keep thinking of the clinic in Southampton that does IVF on a natural cycle and only ever use one anyway.... and of course Creaky's situation!!  Looks like EC will be Friday...

We had a nice weekend - even tho it snowed on Saturday morning!!  We went out for a hot chocolate... caught up with friends, had a nice dinner and watched a movie.  Sunday we went to the museum for a bit but both of us were really tired... so saw the exhibitions we wanted to see and then headed home and watched Breakfast and Tiffany's!  Soooo good!!  Not happy with Olympic coverage here... but watched a bit of the womens cycling around the Great Wall...

Hope you all had some fun in the sun... altho it looked like from the cricket (DH insisted we watch it) at the Oval, that you in the south got a bit of rain....not a good summer is it....!

xxx's
H


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi gorgeous Hol,

One is definitely a whole lot better than none!!  Bet it's a fab one if it's like its mum!!  Hopefully a few others will appear before Friday - that's ages away!

Yum, hot choc sounds like a great idea!  It might as well be snowing here as it's not bothering to be hot and sunny!  Slightly better today but nothing to write home about - I am looking pale and pasty this year!!

Right off to bed, take care & here's loads of                   just for you!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Sending tons of                                  to Holly!
Huge loves,
Claire xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i second jess..one is definitely better than none! and theres still time for more to pop up          
glad you managed to have a nice weekend despite all the stress you have going on..and yeah, its a typical english summer at the mo, stop gloating you!! 
mwahs to you both

moom, I'm intrigued, you naughty teaser 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wonderful news Holly, you go girl 
I have been thinking about you all weekend  but haven't got internet access at the moment so couldn't log on  I'm so pleased it's all still go & of course there will be a lovely little perfect egg inside that follie, you'd better believe it girl 

You carry on the fight lovely  it's worked so far & will continue to do so. You know your body better than anyone & must do what is right for you. It's been said a thousand times before but it really does only take one            

Now grow follie grow (& it's ages until Friday so you may get an even bigger surprise by then )
[fly]   
                
                      
   [/fly]

Now take it easy this week & try to relax (so easy to say I know but important). Keep the F  H  B  & T  we're all routing for you & have it in abundance on here.

Lots of love,

Erica


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

keemjay said:


> moom, I'm intrigued, you naughty teaser
> 
> kj x


sorry can't say too much at the moment, but hopefully will be able to say more by the end of the week.

Can't stop off to Slimming World in a mo, need to lose some of my excess weight urgently !


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Molly - Hope you have a lovely day  xx

Holly - we have everything crossed for you      

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly..................................
Naughty girl  I asked if your party was for anything special & you didn't say it was your birthday.
Wishing a very special lady a very special day, hope you have been spoilt & that you had a fab party at the weekend.
    

Lots of  & 

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to send loads and loads of                  to Holly.

I think you are doing exactly the right thing and we are all with you every step of the way.

Lots of love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

And especially to Molly....................     

Hope you have had a lovely day

Lots of love to you and all the other girls

Rachel xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh more lovely   cheers for them - this just has to work with so much help from everyone    I do feel happy with the decision we have made.  It's only right to give it everything so we are never left wondering 'what if'.... I did get a bit of an attitude vibe from the nurses yesterday... sort of a you're wasting your time but fair enough... sort of thing but I'm choosing to ignore it -  waaaayyy tooooo negative!!

Molly - you are very, very naughty not to have forewarned us!  I hope you had an absolutely outrageous time and you partied till the very early hours   big big birthday wishes    I love Erica's emoticon - that's all of us hiding in the dark waiting to surprise you!!

Jess - how are you doing loves?  Hope you're not feeling too ick... so good that you are on hols and not having to rush about after 5 & 6 yr olds!!

Moom - you're terrible keeping it   and us in suspenders!!

Erica - lovin that ticker - 14 days to go - yeeehaaaaaaaa   for your lovely words

Starr - heydoos loves to you both and a big cyber   back.  How's work going - are you getting those staffing issues sorted out?

Rachel -  hows that decision coming along?

KJ - hope you're all doing a lot better now and you're getting out and about again on lots of nice adventures..... while you dodge  

xxx's and thanks again
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly  
Attitude from the nurses eh  I guess they have all actually done IVF/ICSI so know & understand the emotional side of things as well as the practical side. More than likely not   You are right to go with what feels right for you & because it feels right sweetheart it IS right  There is nothing worse than that "what if" feeling.

It's great to hear you sounding positive & fairly relaxed, are you doing acu & the usual alternative things? There is no need for thanks you daft s*d, we are all friends on here & we want this for you as much as you want it for yourself     

Now here's another shed load of.....................................
                             
  
                             
  
                             
  
                             
  
                             
  
Roll on Friday   exciting times  

Erica.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Holly - keep up with all the positives thoughts and well done with getting to continue once again     . We're all right behind you on this one and are there for you 
Molly - belated happy birthday.
Moomin - how long are you going to keep us waiting?
Erika - wow the countdown really has begun with your ticker. Sausage fest, can someone remind me what that is? 
KJ - hope you're all on the mend now.
Jess - how/where are you? You've gone  
Big   to all not mentioned.
Still plodding along here, dh has booked time off work but we will not be going away, he doesn't want to go anywhere. I've asked what he wants to do & he replied it would be good to get a decent round of golf in  . 
Take care &   to you all.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Holly - don't you worry hun and thanks!
Girlie you go for it! Scans just don't seem to pick up everything these consultants like to think they do, do they?! There may well be some being camera shy and plenty are about to pop out to say hello to you smashing lovelies so keep    !!!!
Fighting this to carry on is so the right thing for you, great attitude hun, GO GO GO - iduna would shout at you at the top of her voice!!!!
 and thinking of you often. This so can and will happen!

Jess - so how are ya mama? Sickie or ok? How is the tired monster?

Moom - you are naughty!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh BunBun - men and their bloody golf!! My DH couldn't get time off to go to Athens with me but managed a day's holiday to play in a golf tournament!!!   They just don't get it do they?  Still, he might drive you mad if he's about all week - a day's golf might be a good thing! 

Holly - those nurses!!!! Good job they are so far away or I'd be round to give them a good  .  How can you be wasting your time when you've got a fab Holly Folly?!!  ISIS told me that they would go ahead with just one follie if I wanted to - we always got 100% fertilisation and that's what will happen for you! 

Molly - you naughty thing keeping that a secret!!  Hope all went well and that you behaved outrageously!!!

Erica - so nearly sausage time!!!  How exciting, he's nearly back!!  

Jilly - Are you away on hols or just ignoring us?!

Charlie - Hi hun, today is a tired day!!  No nausea but major tiredness - it's always one or the other!!  Still - paid a lot of money and waited a very long time to feel this [email protected] so not complaining!! 

Right - must go, got beautician's appt   For some wierd reason my hairy bits haven't grown back as quickly this time - so may have toes done instead!! 

Love to all
Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hairless Jess - Must be all those hormones  How are you feeling? Are you tired? Any sickness? Not very nice but good symptoms I believe. You haven't said much poppet, is it because you are still in   When is your next scan? Sorry for so many questions but it serves you right for not telling me anything  Yes, sausage countdown is on   I can't believe I've only got 2 weeks to go. It will be nearly 4 months since I've seen DF so it's a mixture of nerves & excitement right now.
BunBun - Ooooh I found a new place to store your Dh's clubs   Thankfully it doesn't interest my DF, footie is his sport & it's mine too so everyones a winner   Can't wait for Saturday & the start of the new season  I hope you have a lovely few days whatever you decide to do, it's quality time that counts, it doesn't matter where you go or what you do. I hope you're ok   
Rachel - Have you made any decisions yet about FET or a fresh cycle  Hope you're ready to go soon      it is & will continue to be a great year on here.
KJ - Hope your babies are better  & what a pain, the forecast for the next few days is  with a bit of  ooooh & some    
Holly - Would be rude not to send you some more                while I'm posting wouldn't it!   
Moomin - So you're   
& Molly is obviously still  

 to everyone, must dash, boss on holiday so another job to cover this week.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

me  naughty - yup !!!  and yes I am up to something but can't tell at the moment - sorry - have got a few hurdles to cross first - some have been crossed already


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmm...Moomin is it something ttc realted?  I have a sneaky suspicion it might be!

Erica - Had to laugh - saw ad in our local paper for Jimmy's Farm - they're having a  giant "Sausage Fest" !!!!!     Not sure if it's the same sort as you have in mind!  

KJ - Have visions of you and small children doing lots of baking and arty crafty type things!!  See al that time working as a TA with kids has come in handy after all!  

I had a wierd dream last night that DH and I had a 7 year old son and because his school didn't do competive sports I had paid my fab TA friend who's a sports coach to coach him and 10 of his friends on the local heath!!  It cost me a fortune!!    

Holly - hope you're nurturing your follies and talking to them with lots of love and affection!    

Right gals, off to cook my beloved some healthy fish and veg!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess - might be might not be!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Jess TA i'm a nursery nurse if you dont mimd   we did playdough today and made muffins yesterday so i guess we are doing that kind of stuff..usually can only do it when babybro is alseep as he's desperate to join in and gets really stroppy if he cant..he did sit and 'do' playdough today..ie eat the cutters, tho i did find him with a piece of purple in his mouth at one point bleurrrgh 

have kids lurgy tongue/throat thing at the mo and getting a bit peed off with it, been hanging around a bit too long, luckily i'm feeling ok, just cant eat anything..and ef no sausge as too scared to kiss dh in case he gets it, its so horrid i dont want him to have it..

holly  to the un-  nurses, what do they know over in lil ole Christchurch tch
sending a few skip loads of                                 

love to all
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess -     for ignoring ALL of my questions. Guess I'll have to go & search for you on other threads  Hoping for a bit of a "giant sausage fest" myself in fact a small one will do it's been a while  
KJ - Ugh nasty, poor you   Hope it clears up & you feel better soon. I love playdough, not eating it  but I do love the smell  Muffins sound delicious, any chance of sending me some  
Holly -                                               grow follie grow, & any little sneaky ones that might be hiding          Just 2 sleeps to go sweetie, how exciting     

Have a good day all.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just popping on quickly for news of Holly.... 
        Well done lovely one on fighting your corner and keeping going! I'm SO proud of you and hoping and praying that you will have a lovely big fat juicy follie (or two  ) on Friday that will prove them all wrong! 

I'm certain that you've made the right decision - and that it is YOUR call whether or not to carry on, not the clinic's.... 

Sending you shed-loads of                     

You're so very much loved by us all on here and we're WILLING, WILLING, WILLING this to have the VERY BEST outcome hunny...
Hang in there sweetheart, we've got all the FH&B you need - you're giving it your ALL!                    

Back with personals for you other lovelies tomorrow, hopefully. Thanks so much for all the lovely birthday wishes (esp. KJ for my text)       I had a lovely day. Party weather was dreadful. We put a 27 feet party marquee up but it blew down in the afternoon...  Managed to get it put up again later on though and had a great night despite the     Loads of lovely peeps there - friends & family - and all had a good time thankfully!

Night night, BIG    Holly & DH...
Molly xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello gorgeous ones!

Just a really quick message to say a huge big THANK YOU to you all for your lovely messages. I do feel very much loved and Molly your words made me   but in a good way    Your party sounded great despite the weather - altho that probably added to the hilarity of it!!

We are first up tomorrow morning and have to be at the clinic at 8am (9pm Thursday your time).... I haven't been doing Accu and all the other stuff this time Erica, but I am seeing my kiniesiologist who is also a chiropractor.  I went to her today as I could tell my abdomen was out of kilter and thought I had better get it fixed.  Feeling much better now and more chilled too as she is a real little ray of sunshine with all sorts of positive stories about other patients she helps and their success stories.  I have had as much protein as possible and lots of water... but Jess I haven't taken L Arginine this time as it hasn't worked for me in the past... but I know it's worked for others  

KJ - sounds like great activities but must be horrible having that lurgy hanging around!  Really hoping DH won't get it too  

Mooms - you better have posted that news by the time I log back on  

I'm knackered but off to cook dinner and then an early night.

xxx's to all as ever!
H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry short and sweet, Holly thinking of you x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Holly - We'll all be thinking of you hun! Grow Holly-Follies grow!    


Lots of love, Charlie xxxxxx,

PS - forgot to say - thanks so much for your lovely words about DH & Iduna off consultant list. ta hun xxx - hey you been stalking me again  bless ya sweetie xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Holly - thinking of you and sending tons of      to you.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

just flying through as on my way to work, but just to say that doc appointment went well, and I will hopefully disclose the riddle later !!!

Holly - good luck for later will be thinking of you at 9pm our time, as I will still be at work

xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Holly - I shall do a special follie dance for you at 9pm! (It won't be pretty but it may just do the trick!! )  I sooo want you to prove those dim wit nurses wrong - don't they know WE are the experts?!!!

Kim - Ooops my mistake - of course you are a Nursery Nurse.  My TA last year was also a NN and my boss had forgotten she was so didn't pay her the correct amount!!!   She soon put him right!  I haven't got her next year (my boss tends to do that to me - he thinks I'm having far too much fun so takes my TA away because we always have such a laugh - in a professional manner of course!!)  I have a mad Scottish woman next year!! 

Playdough is fab - I have to make some every couple of weeks and it always smells good enough to eat!  (Except after the kids have had it in their grubby wee stained little hands! )

Erica - I am sadly having a bad day!  NO symptoms!!! Have had constant nausea all day/night and MAJOR tiredness - sleeping in til lunch time but yesterday it all switched off so I'm bricking it!!  Hoping all is ok - not bleeding so got to try and stay positive.  

Got midwife appt on Mon so might beg for a scan then if no symptoms still.  In fact this whole preg thing is just like the 2ww except for 9 months!!   I'm def going to use a surrogate if there's a next time!!!!! 

You'll be pleased to know I have now tried 10 times to get my ticker thingy sorted and it's still not right!!  So I've given up!!!!


Moomin - can't wait to hear the good news!!


Struthie - how's the dogging going?  My parents were doing the same for a friend - lovely yellow lab! (Couldn't poss write my M&D were dogging - would be so wrong on so many levels!!  )

That's put me right off my track!!!!  Hello to the gorgeous Molly too - hope the hangover's wearing off!   Shame about the marquee but prob quite exciting?  

Must go - gone 4.30pm and I'm not dressed!!!!!!!!!!!    Can't stop watching the Olympics!!!!! (What a fab excuse!!)

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

THINKING OF YOU HOLLY!!!!                                    Loads of                for 9pm!!!

 Jess.   for your bad day....I'm sure you'll be throwing up again very soon!    

Moomin -     Spill!!!!

Erica -     DF will SOON BE HOME!!

Gotta fly - off to see Mama Mia! 
xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - the dogging is going great thanks,apart from I got pulled over again yesterday by a retriever,I must be very weak!
I am off to see a potential new customer tomorrow,owned by a Dr,the dog is a choc lab so hope he is well behaved,have decided to have a trial with them first as I keep getting naughty dogs!

Hope you are ok and feeling yuck again soon! Will you sort your ticker out   

Molly - I am jealous,I want to see Mamma Mia!

Holly - thinking of you lots my lovely   

Moomin - come on spill! Hope slimming world is going well.

Erica - not long until sausage Fest  

Right I have promised to go running with dh,it won't be pretty,love to you all xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok are you ready ..................................................


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OK have finally got a chance to catch up now with what happened at my appointment - been trying to do it all afternoon, but phones have not stopped ringing at work!

I emailed my GP at the end of last week, so she knew why I was going to see her, and basically she thinks I am totally and utterly bonkers to want to go through treatment again!

She has told me to start reducing my Venlafaxine as of tonight, so will be down to 150mg from 225mg, will be on this for dose for 4 weeks and then reduce down again to 75mg for the last 4 weeks before being totally med free. She did want to do each reduction over 2 months as she felt it would be better for me, but we really would like to get a cycle in before christmas if we are able to. So going to try and do it 4 weekly. Obviously if things start to slip then she will review the situation - but to be honest I felt well now for the last 6 months, and this is something that I want so much that hopefully it won't be too bad. She did warn me that I would suffer some effects of coming off them eg feeling sick and dizziness but hoping that won't be too bad. Watch this space.

She has done the referral letter to my consultant to explain to him about the PND and the meds etc and also about how low I got etc, so really hoping that it won't affect treatment, but will only know the answer to that one when I see him. I have got to collect the letter and take it with me when I go for my appointment.

So I then contacted my consultants secretary to explain that we wanted to make an appointment to go and see him and discuss treatmemt etc, and was expecting a bit of a wait - previously it has been about a 6 week wait, but no we are seeing him next Thursday at 4pm. OMG how quickly is all this happening.

Really hoping we can get a cycle in before christmas but obviously will depend on how well I can come off the meds and also how much weight I can lose between now and then. Although he is fab and doesn't really believe weight problems are a hugh issue.

I am so happy and excited at the moment,but also very scared as well. But I am sure it will all be fine.

I must be bonkers!!!!!!!

*Holly - thinking of you - no doubt you are on your way to the clinic if not there already -      *


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

Sorry haven't been on for absolutely ages again...    Haven't had chance to do a big catch up so sorry for only a few personals...

Jess - Last time I came on here you had whopping high blood levels and were awaiting your first scan so I was expecting to find news of triplets!!!!!  You are so right about having a nine month 2ww.  You won't stop worrying; I was knicker checking the whole time I was pg    I am so so pleased for you.  Loads of luck for your appt on Monday, I am sure all will be well.

Holly - Sending you tons and tons of these honey                             So hoping that your dreams will come true this time.  

Moomin - Go girl!  It must have taken a lot to make this decision after everything you have been through.  You sound so strong and determined, I am sure you are doing the right thing, so definitely not bonkers!

Erica - Howdy matey!  How's things?  Sausage fest time again then eh!  

Molly - Hope you had a fab Birthday.  Mamma Mia is just so fab...lucky you...I really want to go again and will definitely be buying the DVD.

Huge hugs and lots of love to everyone else.

Will try and update pic of Hannah and William sometime, the one here was taken nearly a year ago  

Right must go, am gagging for a cuppa...do you think it's too late to eat a choc muffin at 10pm?  

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

grrr logged on ealier to send some 9pm    to holly and then laptop did the dying swan 
anyway better late then never 
holly darlin..so so wishing everything goes well and you get a fab thumpin great follie..will be loggin on first thing to hear the good news                    
lovin you lots   
kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Holly - so hoping you've had good news.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly hope you are resting up 

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Holly - hoping they managed to snare the "big one" and any others that may have made an appearance!  Said a little   for you so hoping all ok.  Rest, rest and more rest for those first few days!!  Great excuse to watch rubbish on tv!

Moomin - great news about new cycle.  I'm sure you'll be fine.  I was terrified when I came off the anti ds but also quite relieved - it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  Also, cons said it was always better to come off them in summer months because of the longer evenings/easier to get out for a walk ,etc.

Sair - Great to hear from you!! Your 2 look so angelic!  I am quite envious of people clever enough to get DS/DD twins!  I bet it's bloody hard work at first but so rewarding!

Molly - Please can I come and see Mamma Mia too?  Dh has been promising me we'd go (even though he doesn't want to) for the last 2 weeks and I'm still waiting!! 

Kim - Lovely day here - hope it's nice where you are - will make a nice change from arty/cratfty stuff! 

Catwoman - Thanks for lovely PM - I'm not quite so mad today!!!  I think I felt a teeny bit sick this morning but not certain!!    Def no spotting so think all is ok as I'm only on a small amount of progesterone.  Got midwife appt (v. scary!!) on Monday so will beg for a scan then.  I could go for a private scan but it's £125 and I prob don't need one - will review again after Mon!

Erica - Are you stil doing 60 hours a week in the gym?  Do you look like Vicky Beckham yet?  - Hope not!!! 

Jilly - Have you disappeared altogether now?  See, that's what too much exercise does to you - Erica, take note!!

Love to everyone else,
Jess xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly 
Have been thinking of you all night sweetheart, hope all has gone well       & that you're feeling ok.
Absolutely dying to hear your news so hope you post soon but also hope you are relaxing & switching off if that makes sense   
It only takes one special one & I'm sure yours was it       
Your kiniesiologist is your little ray of sunshine & you are ours  
Thinking of you so very much &   with all my heart.

Lots of love,

Erica


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie - Pulled over by a retriever  sorry but it's one of those Beadle moments! Trust you to only get the naughty ones.
Molly - Hope you enjoyed Mama Mia   I've only heard great reports about it  
Moomin -   with your appt next week & next round of tx. And if doing IVF/ICSI again makes you   what does that make me doing my 5th one next year  I must have reallllllyyyyyyyy lost the plot!
Sair - Great to see you hun   hows things?  please give us an updated piccie of Hannah & William, preferably before they start school..............we're still waiting for Catwoman    Hope you enjoyed that muffin  is it ever too late to eat one?
Jess - Hey  negative vibes missus, your symptoms are just easing off because you are lucky  & fast approaching that 12 week  I've got friends who have had no sickness, no tiredness, had very easy pregnancies all the way through. At the same time I've got a friend who suffered sickness for the whole 9 months  imagine that! Everyone & every pregnancy is different, please try not to worry too much  I'm sure Mondays appt will put your mind at ease. No, I don't look like Mrs Beckham I'm very pleased to say she's too thin & not very pretty although the thought of waking up next to her old man isn't too distressing it must be said  I did 7 hours last week & 6 this week so I'm being a good girl plus I haven't been out drinking so the weight is coming off. I thought DF would be impressed but he said he's actually worried about me  Jilly is fine, I spoke to her last night. She is mega busy so pops on to catch up but doesn't get chance to post. She is 3½lb away from 2 stone & she's done it in 4 months which is fab isn't it  
Holly - I forgot to say that Jilly asked me to send you lots of           &      she is following your progress but hasn't been able to post. I'm texting her later, one you've posted your news  

Love to all  

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a quick one for Holly to say I hope all went ok last night and to send you lots and lots of                              

Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly.......................
                     
                  
                     
                  
                     
                  
                     
                  
                     
                  
                     
                  
                     
                  
                     
                  
                     
                  

Erica


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Holly, really   you are ok?  Sending lots of these     and a big one of these  

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Soooo sorry!!!  I came home and went straight back to bed and did nothing at all... I should have posted and here's a big   for me  

It's good news!  Just the one - but it's a beauty and we got the call at 8.30am (9.30pm Friday your time) to say it's fertilised normally!  YIPPPPEEEEEEEEE  we are so happy  and feel sure that this challenge was for a reason    Thanks for all your messges and loves.... we still need them a little bit longer.... in case we don't make it to Monday... but of course we will!  ET is 10am on Monday... (11.30pm Sunday your time)

The cons was so good.  He was actually having a day off but decided to come in as he had the most experience with one egg pick ups and said he thought we deserved only the best.  They were all delighted when the embryologist checked for the egg and confirmed it was there - big whoops of joy and of course I had tears streaming down my face as did DH...  Feeling really good today and the sun's shining with a hint of spring in the air.  Bring on the good times!!

Mooms - take good care over the next couple of months and really hope it goes smoothly!  Good luck with your cons appointment and here     for a lovely little sister or brother for Megan!

Jess   sweets hope you are feeling really icky today just to keep you from going      I feel sure everything is tickety boo but can so imagine the stress and worry... I've heard it doesn't just last 9 months... more like 35 years    Big   and thanks and   for your MIDWIFE appointment on Monday wow 

Had better pop off as heading out while I've got the chance... the next couple of weeks I plan to continue my run of sofa lying and watching repeat rubbish tele... !!

Special   KJ, Erica (and Jilly!!!), Molly, Starr, Claire, Charlie, BunBun, Candy, Struthie, Sair, Rachel, Shazia, Creaky, Sarah, Jodi, Kelly, VIL & Moosey

Thanks again you lovely, lovely people!!


H


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just logged on to see how you are holly and am so so so so pleased to read your news,am so happy for you.         and how true your con is that you do deserve the best.
i have got everything crossed for you and hope that this will be your time. 

i remember back long ago when we were doing are first treatment at the same time,many moons ago it seems like.so am thinking of you and as i said have everything crossed.

lots of love petal b


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Holly - fab fab news!!!! it only takes one believe me and what a beauty it will be!!!!!!!!      
So so pleased I'm bleary eyed   and beaming at same time here   ! Keeping all crossed over weekend and with you for Monday         

Well done for getting to this stage with your usual brave stance    Keep it going hun.

Oh I'm so sharing your relief and happiness!

It can and will happen!!      

Jess - I had no sick symptoms with either of mine, I understand how much more stressful that can seem to make it. But really it is much nicer   . 
That tiredness is a killer tho eh? Feels like someone pulled the plug out by 7/9pm each day doesn't it? Hope midwife is good. Feeling more real? Stupid question, how many weeks are you know as ticker gone pooop I've lost the number in my mind too - are you 8/9ish weeks?
Can one of us try ticker and email you link to paste in - maybe your comp is not havin it for some reason??

Moom - Arrr, good luck on getting that cycle pre-xmas. Take it steady hun, really want you to stay well too, but know you can do it you strong lady you!! Fab news. Hope all your dreams come true xx

Love to you all! Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Holly what fab news to wake up to, so pleased that not only was there a beauty there, but its trying its best to come on and has already jumped through hoops to fertiliilse, willing this little one makes it safely to your monday morning and will soo be back on board xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly
              
                         
                       
              
                         
                        
Such wonderful news sweetheart, another hurdle jumped & the added satisfaction that you were right!!
I was so excited when I got your news last night that I couldn't sleep! It's made my weekend, like it has for everyone else on here no doubt. We all want this for you so very much. It's great that your cons worked around you, of course you deserve the very best 

You are a very special, strong & determined lady & yours is a very special, strong & determined embryo it just has to be a match made in heaven   Now relax & rest getting yourself ready for et on Monday (well Sunday for us!) Keep the FHB & T  it's worked so far, the sun is shining for a reason 

Lots of love,

Erica


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a real quickie, just skim read through.....

Well done Holly - so, so pleased that the fight and patience was worth it, and will now keep everything crossed again.....   

Moomin - Well done - that all sounds really positive!! I was a very naughty girl and took myself straight off my PND tablets, and don't think it was advisable (no crazy low episodes, but it was one hell of a risk) so the slowly weaning with something positive before Xmas to look forward too sounds like a grand plan to me!!! 

See told you it would have to be quick - Frank has just woken up 

Love to all you gorgeous girlies!!!
Krysia xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Woohooooooo!!! Holly, I am SOOOO HAPPY to read your news - I am sitting here in  of joy. What a huge relief - I was worried when you didn't post yesterday and was holding my breath when I scrolled down to read your post, but its all GREAT NEWS!!!

Lots more            to keep that little poppet dividing and doing its thing. Sounds all so positive now after the rough old ride you had over the last week. I was really pleased to read that the  had come up trumps and given you his best shot - *you deserve nothing but the best! * 

Let the good times roll!.....             

Loads of love a very happy Molly xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Holly, Sitting here cying my eyes out!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you both!!  The great fertilisation shows it's a top eggie so really ogt everything crossed for you for ET               

Ooo I think I want this as much as you do!! 

Charlie I think it must be something to do with my PC cos I've tried it so many times - I've had a ticker for my wedding and my hols before with no probs. 

I am 9 weeks on Monday!!!   Feels like a lifetime!

Right got to whizz - having a sneaky siesta before going to evening wedding do - I am, of course, driving for lots of people who will be horribly drunk by the end of the night!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Jess - Pm'd you a ticker link which Hopefully will work, but who knows  

Have fun tonight and hey delight in the fact that you are sober! I remember loving that feeling that at last i could say why I was not drinking and not having to not drink co of TTC in secret. Hope you had a good snooze so you not toooo pooped and not falling asleep on the dance floor!
Hey you'll soon have that bubs in your arms - no time! Know what you mean those early weeks can seem like forever.

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally found 5 mins to post.. I have a few things going on.. Busy at work.. decided to let frosties perish as we wouldnt be doing anymore tx & other things.. & of course losing weight
I have kept following the thread but never seem to get the time to post.. 

Holly.. Wow you must be so pleased.. Erica texted me as promised                  to the little fighter (just like his mum) & heres some                              for Monday xxxx

Jess.. 9 weeks already? Hope your resting up.. when is your next scan? 12 weeks or earlier? Hope your still sat on cloud 9 xxxx

Erica.. Cant believe how fast these few months have gone.. so pleased DF is home soon xxxx

Right off to post on IVF thresd before bed.. xxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Holly - will be thinking of you for ET, hope that lil beauty has done it's job and the fab fighter will be safely returned to mummy tummy with ease. Big big     vibes mega    and tons of    ers.

Take care, keep strong, brave and smiling   This can and will happen!

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so so sorry this is so quick but just had to say

Holly-well done hunny,been thinking of you so much,really moving to read thay your fab little embie is doing well,tonnes of luck for et sweetie.

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you this evening Holly ++++


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Holly sending you heaps and heaps of      for tomorrow/tonight.
i will look out the window before i go to bed and look at the stars and think of you
*'look at the stars..see how they shine for you'*

loadsa mwahs
kj xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Grrr had 'puter probs all week so not been able to post.. could read but kept crashing..

Holly so glad the beautiful embie is soon on its way home. Have been thinking of you all week honey. May be asleep at 11.30 but will be dreaming     for you. I look forward to good news from down under tommorow... Sending you all the love,  ,   and   in the world lovely girl..

           

Lots of Love Me and Little D xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - good luck for ET, sorry but will definitely be asleep by 11.30, but same as Starr you will be in my dreams


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Holly 
Just an hour to go precious, how exciting   
Thinking of you so much &  that all goes well. It won't be long & your beautiful strong perfect embie will be back with you, where it belongs.
Sending you lots of love & all the                                                         in the world.
Looking forward to reading the best possible news in the morning, what a wonderful start to a new week 
Lots of love,

Erica.    
*


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey Holly - been thinking of you and sending     

better be quick trying to time this so that some more          are with you right at the critical moment!!!!!    

lots of love rachel xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Looks like either my computer is 5 mins fast or FF is 5 mins slow - my clock said 11.30 when I pressed send!!! 

Anyway, here are some more       for that super duper embryo and for the 9 months ahead.

Hi to everyone else too - hope you are all okay.

moomin - really great to hear your news too.  It will definitely be worth it!!


Rachel xxxx


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone can advise.  I was on clomid but had to come off due to being in the small % of people getting bad eye symptoms (photosensitivity) Doc took me off saying this was one side effect you had to stop treatment with, now on 26th Aug ive been referred for IUI but im reading here that they give you clomid with IUI, can anyone tell me what other drugs can be prescribed with IUI if not clomid.  Im a bit confused  

Thank you


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Melissa,

Sorry that you have had a tough time on Clomid. I was on Clomid for IUI but plenty of girls on here had injected drugs so until one of the lovelies reply - which they will - you can read the beginners guide to IUI at top of the main page of this thread by 'Aussiemeg' which gives you some valuable info. Good luck hun and hope we see you on the BFP part of this thread very soon - may all your dreams come true!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hope ET went well Holly sweetheart. Been thinking of you all weekend....

             
Loads of love, Molly xxx

 to everyone else - in haste (again!) xxx

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Hi Melissa - sorry to read about your reaction to clomid. You can have IUI with injectable drugs instead of clomid - usually Puregon, Menopur or Gonal-F. Here's a great link that will give you lots of info on starting IUI. 

*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0*


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Charlie 
Good luck to you also x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Melissa - I used Letrozole instead of Clomid on both of my IUI cycles

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly -          thinking of you sweetheart, hope all has gone well & that your little embie is snuggling in as we "speak". We need to think of a name  Now go & rest up & get pampered like you deserve   
Jilly -     for a very brave & hard decision to have made. You're one very strong lady & a very special friend  
Melissa - Sorry to hear about your experience with Clomid or physco pills   as I lovingly remember them. I'm afraid I had to take them as well as inject with Menopur when I did IUI so I can't really answer your question but wanted to wish you lots of   on your IUI journey.

Big hello   to everyone else, must dash.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just popping on to send     to Jess. Hope the madwife appointment was okay hunny.   Look forward to hearing how it went.... 

Jilly -     Sorry, I missed your news - it is tough deciding when to give up. Please keep popping on here though, it wouldn't be the same without you! 

Moomin - good luck for round 2 and a little brother or sister for Megan/...   

KJ - hope you're all feeling better now and the littlies are back to happy, smiley people....   

Erica -    

....and more       for Holly.....
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Molly the garden party sounded fab

Saw KJ and her two little beauties today, they really are amazingly cute and really really well behaved ! my Jacob was a complete and utter terror all day (He can be such an angel, but these last two weeks, he would push even the saintest of the saints to the limit) .............. not to mention he kept trying to flatten baby bro, who just took everything in his stride, with a huge smile that would melt an ice queen .....and Lucas was a grizzly bear   who also took a liking to patting poor baby bro on the head, who again took it all with a smile..... Littley is so good with her bro, you woudl think they had never been apart.

Holly been thinking of you all day, i started to waiver earlier saying to KJ, that I hope everything went ok today and she soon put me straight, with so much positivity, this just has to be the one   

Love to alll Cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess - Sorry sweets   I forgot to post to you when I nipped on earlier. I hope everything went well today                               I'm sure it did & hope that the midwife was able to put your mind at ease. Did you manage to sort a scan out?  
Candy - Sounds like a fab day was had by everyone & that all the children are as scrummy & wonderful as I imagine  
Molly - Massive     right back at ya!
Holly -     might as well send you a little more, you can never have too much can you  
Jillypops -  

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah candy, mine were just having a good day   ..littlie can be just as difficult some days when teeth are playing up or she's tired. and the reason he doesnt mond being flattened is that littlie does it loads to him 

holly - hope you are having a lovely rest up now and feelin good about it all..what days test day so that we can do a countdown to the BFP     

jilly - i just read your decison..I wanted to say I'm sorry but perhaps that isnt the right word because i know that when you come to that decision to step off it  can bring a lot of lightness to the heart, positivity and open new doors and actually the last word you want to hear is sorry..so perhaps a hug   is more appropriate...not sure which way you are feeling about it but i hope you have found some peace amongst it all  

erika - not long till suasge day..i'm so excited for you, that sounds a bit kinky, perhaps it shows how little i'm getting just now 

molly - sorry your party was a bit of a rainfest, bet you had a fab time in spite of it tho 

lotsa love to all

kj x


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Thank you for your replies  
Does anyone know why clomid can do that to your sight? and is it just a temporary effect or can other fsh drugs do same? its quite frightening, im just woried if clomid done that other similar drugs will have same affect on me   ok now im over panicking !!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - You're excited for me, mate I'm      off the walls! Just remember the little you are getting is a far bigger portion than what I'm getting so be grateful, remember there's always someone worse off  It will be 16 weeks since I've seen DF so I really can't wait. Right now it's a mixture of nerves & excitement, takes you back to when you first met if you know what I mean. Glad your babies are better  what a relief, it's been a stressful time hasn't it. Have you got some updated photos for me? 
Holly - I guess you're relaxing, resting & switching off & I don't blame you but pleasssssssseeeeeeeee post a quick update soon I feel like an expectant father pacing up & down  Sending you some more             why the hell not, the more the merrier! I'm thinking of you all the time & as you're so special I shall interupt my    week next week to keep updated of your progress & to cheer you on all the way through your 2ww. I'm visiting my brother for a few days but shall keep in touch via text you're not getting away that easy missus  
Melissa - Sorry but I don't know the answer to your question about Clomid. All I do know is that they have some pretty nasty side effects & I didn't enjoy my time on them  Maybe you could look on the Clomid thread, there is bound to be loads of info on there (not that I want to get rid of you but I joined that thread many years ago & it was very helpful). Please don't panic about other drugs   I'm sure your cons will monitor your response & remember that all drugs effect everyone in different ways with some women having no side effects at all. You'll be fine, hope you're a 1st time lucky lady  

Have a good day all, must dash loads to do.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

theres quite new pics on ******** erika 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ahhhhh KJ they are gorgeous piccies  Love the last black & white one of little bro, the toothy grin & of course the dirty face! The strawberry one of littlie is beautiful, I loved the one of the 2 of them in the car & the way he looks at her in the one by the radiator just melted me  You have a beautiful family.

Starr - Whilst I was on there I looked at Daisys christening photos, how cute is she   Lovely photos I have a favourite one of D & the one of the 3 of you is lovely. Looks like a very special day & I think she looks like her mummy 

Candy - Nipped on to look at your boys too  makes me realise I should have logged onto ** sooner (I never use it  ) You've got gorgeous boys who will soon be joined by a little brother or sister how exciting. Loved the holiday ones & the ones with all of their little friends.

I've done 2 hours at the gym so am off for a nice soak now, dreaming of beautiful babies.

Erica.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Heeellllooooo!!

What a shocker.... my phone has died absolutely without resurrection... right before I went into ET and I've been lying down ever since not wanting to climb the stairs to turn the puta on....    I know    But... you lot never let me down!  All those   and   gave us a fantastic 8 + cell embryo!!  The embryoligist said twice that it's a really good one so here's hoping Mon 1 Sept will give us the news we have waited so long for.

DH has been doing his absolute best to do everything... but I got so bored in bed and on the sofa yesterday that I'm up and about today... but I'll take full advantage and let him continue doing all the chores!!

Jilly - you are very brave  and all respect to you and your DH on your decision.  I had a sneaking suspicion from a few of the little comments you had made you were thinking of this   I'm with KJ and her words of wisdom.  All the  in the world for the new future you are planning.

Jess - you ok loves?  Hope you like your midwife and she's not an old battle axe... I know some who are.... but maybe that's just on this side of the planet - hopeso!!

KJ, Erica & Molly - special   to you gorgeous people.

 to all the other lovelies and.... Murtle  hope you are ok loves?!

xx
H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great news Holly you have a real beauty onboard, September 1st is a great day to test   

Thanks Erica, 2 hours at the gym, woweeeeee how impressive


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay yay yay  Holly.. sounds as if all is going fab!!!!  Take it as easy as you want to... am a great believer now in what will be will be .. and this WILL BE!!!    Sending you loads of love and special implantation vibes    oh and big mwahs!!    

Jess Hope the midwife app went well...    xx

Ooh bet that was a lovely day Canders and KJ.. Am looking forward to seeing you all soon.. we must sort that out !!

Erika.. ta for the lovely comments on Daisy.. She says thank you too and sends you an overdue    Yay to sausage day fast approaching xx

Jilly.. hey honey, just wanted to send my love to you too after a difficult decision. I think that KJ is right and that maybe you can open some new doors now. Big kissed for you too xxx 

Molly.. pah to the rain!! XX

Right must dash got friends staying .. mind you they're still in bed and i've been awake sine 6.45!!

Love to all
Me xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - woo hoo really pleased that you have got a good 'un onboard - sending loads of       your way - roll on 1st September.

Morning everyone else

Not looking forward to my appointment tomorrow    picked up my referral letter yesterday from my GP which wasn't in a sealed envelope, and although she will support me doing another IVF she is concerned about the mental affects etc, and also she has mentioned things in there which I hoped she wouldn't mention - think some of you know what I am on about    

Oh well will see what my consultant says tomorrow at 4pm - please be thinking of us  

right off to Sainsbury's as got FIL for the weekend, and working tomorrow!  

Love to you all

xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Moom honey.. sorry the letter has bought up things you'd rather it hadn't. However that was a long while back now. You are doing so well, surely thats what matters??  Good Luck honey xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hurray!!!!! Fabulous news Holly hunny  I'm not superstitious but.....you know 8 is a lucky number in China and an 8 cell embryo made in the 8th month of 2008 just has to be the one, doesn't it!?!         
Loads and loads of  and    for the next couple of weeks and beyond. 
Love Molly xxx

_ _ _ _ _ _

Candy - lovely to hear your news of your meet-up with KJ & family.  The boys look SO cute and gorgeous in your new pic I can't believe they're ever little   Hope you're keeping well and blooming... 

Jess - we need NEWS!!!!   

Erica -  at your  I'm sure DF won't recognise you after all this time and effort!  And if you're excited about sausage day, imagine how DF is feeling!    Oh dear, that looks rude, doesn't it! 

KJ & Starr - will have to check out your ******** pix, but not sure I can still get in...I removed my profile some time ago as the thread seemed dead... 

Struthie - did you see Pedigree Dogs Exposed last night on BBC 1? It was shocking - those poor little Cavaliers! 

Jilly -  Thinking of you.

   to Charlie & Iduna, Looby and Katie, Catwoman and Hamish and Eve.

Kelly - love the piccie of Isabel. She's a real cutie!  Hope you and your brood are all okay.

Moomin - hunny, will be keeping everything crossed for your appt tomorrow. If you are certain in your own mind that this is what you want, then that has to be a good thing, and a positive step forward, surely? Hope the  sees your point of view.   

Rachel -      Have you definitely decided on a clinic yet? Any dates for tx?

Well Mamma Mia was SO GOOD, I saw it TWICE!   Such a fun, feelgood movie. Even my DP loved it - but I had to drag him kicking and screaming!  It was the 20th anniversary of our first date last week (I had forgotten!  ) and he surprised me by presenting me with a beautiful silver ring that he'd got made by a jeweller. It's an exact copy of a lovely silver Victorian man's ring with two oak-leaves that we bought for him at an antiques fair not long after we met. I never realised he was that romantic! 

Love to all,
Molly xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yayyyyy Holly has posted       you little tease you! Absolutely wonderful news sweetheart, it actually couldn't be any better could it  I'm with Molly & all the lucky number 8's this just has to be the one      Bless your DH doing everything, make the most of it & long may it continue!!! Roll on the 1st September, it's sounding like a good day to me         
Moomin -  for tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine. Like Starr said it was a long time ago & you've moved on leaps & bounds since then  
Candy - I'm afraid it's more a case of knackered than impressive  I've done 6 or 7 hours for the last few weeks. I need exercise as I sit on my fat ar*e all day so it's easy to gain weight plus it relieves stress & helps me sleep. Doing another 2 tonight   but it keeps me busy whilst DF is away & I want to be in tip top condition for next year  
Starr -    right back to the beautiful Daisy. Hope you're not working too hard looking after your friends.
Molly -


MollyW said:


> Oh dear, that looks rude, doesn't it!


     Lovin' your work, what a tonic you are, always  Glad you enjoyed Mamma Mia (both times  ) I've promised to take my mom who is dying to see it. And wowwwwww how romantic is your DP  what a wonderful thoughtful present. I'm sure your ring is beautiful  if you pardon the expression  And an even bigger wow for your 20 year anniversary  that really is something to be proud of.

Big hello  to everyone not mentioned, must go & finish the wages.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Molly how romantic! Huge congrats to you both.
Yes I did watch the programme,well saw bits as I had to go collect DS so have taped it,saw the cavs with syringo,it was just horrible,I was appauled by it but not surprised I'm afraid,so much snobbery in showing world and from the kennel club.

Well done Holly - keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you here   

Erika - you litle gym bunny you! You will fade away at this rate  

Must dash my dogs are crying to be fed!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Just a quick one & apologises if I forget anyone.
Holly - well done on such a fab one. Wishing you all the very best.   
Molly - congratulations on 20 years and what a lovely gift.
Moomin - hope the appointment went well today.
Jess - hope you're ok & the midwife was nice.
Erica - not long now until your sausage fest. Will df recognise you after all your gym visits?
Jilly - thinking of you 
Hello to KJ, Candy, Struthie and Starr.
I'm going to be absent for a few days as dh has a few days off, wish me luck 
 to you all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

woo hoo holly..lucky little 8 cell beautie       keep resting hun and let DH do EVERYTHING!!! been lookin at them stars for you..in fact littlie and i were lying in her wigwam singing it earlier and i thought of you 

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly - well done hun! Envisaging that lil beauty settled into mummy holly's tum and getting well comfortable for the next 9months! Yah! Such fab news!

Lots of love and can't wait till Sept 1st! Keep     
Charlie xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Holly - you have the body of a very young lady!!  Our BFP came from an 8 cell embie but the donor was only 21!!!!  Get you, Mrs!!!  This has just GOT to work so ending tons more    

Jilly - Good for you making such a brave decision - I'm sure you'll be fine and go on and do lots of lovely, exciting, rewarding things together.  DH and I got to the point where we knew we'd be ok if ttc didn't work out...think it involved the Maldives quite a bit!   In fact I am a little bit scared that, if this baby is a boy, I will end up never seeing DS and DH when he gets old enough to kick a ball or hit a golf ball! 

Kim - glad your 2 lovelies are much better!  Pics are so scrummy - Brad and Angelina eat your heart out! 

Erica - Hope DF has been taking his vits and has plenty of energy for the impending sausage marathon!   Thanks for lovely text - you are a top bird!!

Charlie - thanks for new ticker but new scan means I'm now 9+6 today!!! Yippee!!!  I have tried to contact the ticker company to see what's going on!

Moomin - don't worry about the letter - I'm sure the cons will make his/her own mind up and is used to paranoid GPs - who, let's face it know Jack all about IVF!  Unless you are a danger to a baby I'd be very surprised if they wouldn't let you try again!  After all, even with all the PND you've managed to bring up a happy, healthy little girl.

BunBun - Wishing you all the best - hope you're not on eggshells.     

Well, midwife was ok - bit disorganised and slightly crazy but hey, that's fine by me!  She was a bit concerned that my symptoms had stopped suddenly so I got a surprise call from the hos telling me to go for an emergency scan!!

All was fine - happy, healthy heartbeat.  Although they did tell me to have a full bladder for the scan - if they tell you that at ISIS you know you'll be seen within 10 mins - I waited nearly an hour (Id drunk 3 pints!!!!!   ) so had to go to the loo!  As soon as I'd been it was my turn for the scan!  So had to wait 20 mins!

It's grown more than expected (prob the steroids - will no doubt have a MONSTER baby!!) - so now 9&6 - yippee!!  Feel quite chuffed really, so nearly at the 12 week mark.

Right, must go - got so much school $hite to sort out - boring, boring, boring!!  Keep putting it off to watch the Olympics - feeling so proud of the Brits!!

Love to Molly and Struthie and everyone else too,

Jess xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok - sorry for the late update, but it has been manic at work.  Thankfully the night shift lady let me go early     

So our appointment - not sure where to start!  

My consultant greeted me like a long lost friend, he was really pleased to see us.  Anyway I gave him letter from my GP and was really scared about what he would say, but he was lovely.

To cut a very long story short we have got the go ahead to have more treatment.  He doesn't need me to be off my antidepressants, he is quite happy for me to stay on them but to keep reducing them.  Also with the stimming hormones etc this could affect how I am feeling, so better to stay on them. but he will keep a very close eye on me.  We are also going to be doing the Short Protocol this time as he believes it is better for me and will still get the same quality eggs etc.  

I have got to have Day 3-5 bloods done for FSH etc and also got to have HEP B and C and HIV bloods done as has DH.  

Once these have been done, all being well we can go head with treatment in October, which for me should be to the beginning of the month depending when AF starts etc - guaranteed it will mis behave that month.

he was so supportive over the the PND, and if this cycle is successful there is a risk I could suffer from Antenatal depression and once baby/ies are born then I could be hit with PND again and it could be worse - but to be honest it is a risk that I am prepared to take.  Plus he will be looking out for it as well.

There is also a high risk of another premature birth, but he is going to have a close look at my uterus when he does my first scan to see if there is anything untoward showing.

So I am one very happy person tonight - and I can't believe we are bought to go through this again.

Sorry for the me post, but just wanted to update you all

Will be back tomorrow for personals etc

xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess!  Fantastic news to read today!! You go girl!!  12 weeks is quickly approaching and another  Healthy, happy heartbeat... awww that's just soooo good!  Thanks for your encouraging words - if I can do as good as you're doing I'll be absolutely over the moon.... Erica would have found a great icon for that one!!

Molly - wow DP is such a romantic!!  That would have been absolutely breath taking to receive. So pleased to hear you're feeling spoilt and cherished.  You my lovely deserve nothing else!!  Ooohh and thanks for your words too - I'm soooo not superstitious (yeah right!!) but... going with the 8 theme (which I have totally bought into!) ET was the 18th!!  OOooh and it was a full moon - yay!!  

KJ - loved picturing you and littlie in the wigwam - that is just sooooo precious!!  I too checked out your ** pics and they are truly gorgeous, gorgeous kids! 

Erica - hey lovely!  I did have a good chuckle about your expectant father comment the other day   now - have you taken your Mom to Mama Mia yet  She's not going to get a look in once DF is home!!  Oooh how lovely to have all those excited feelings renewed again!!  Unfortunatley our conversations consist of 'did you put the washing on, what's for dinner and do you think you could get the vaccuming done tonight?'....  

 Charlie I had a peek at your pics on ** the other day too and you are all lovely!  Iduna has a beautiful smile - aaah she takes after her Mommy!!

Moomin - that's a great result   It sounds like you will have a really good level of care so you can be confident it's all going to go beautifully      

Thanks Struthie!  Hope those rascally dogs are not causing you too much trouble and you haven't had to ask if they are ready to go pee pee too frequently  

Starr - sounds like you've been very busy with work and visitors! Thanks for your words too precious  

All ok here.  I have asked to have a day 21 blood test today to check estrogen and progesterone levels.  This is not routine but my sister did them at this stage and found her to be really low in estrogen.  My clinic weren't convinced that taking estrogen would help if the test proves that I need it... but I'll be pushing them as it worked for her, her levels shot up dramatically only needing it for a short time and she got her BFP... given that we both had that long drawn out miscarriage previously - I think this is a good step to try and address and reduce the risk.  I think the clinic will know by now that I won't be pushed around  

Go the Brits!  Really great to see such a great medal haul by you guys!  By 2012 in your home town you'll clean up completely!!

xxx's
H


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly - so pleased all is going well sweetheart...and ET on the 18th too - yes, this is all working out PERFECTLY!         Glad you're following your sis's lead & having a Day 21 blood-test - sounds like a fab idea given your previous histories and I'm sure you'll be following her with a BFP very soon!   

Jess - congrats on the scan and the happy, healthy heartbeat!  So pleased for you both. Now make sure you relax and enjoy the rest of the summer hols and DO NOT DO TOO MUCH when you get back to school! 

Moomin - how exciting that it is all full-steam ahead for your tx!  Your c/s sounds just great and its lovely and reassuring that he'll be keeping such a close eye on you. 

Erica - not long now till you have DP home and then you'll be leaving us while you are on your  -fest! More    for you & DP!

Struthie - I agree with you re. the KC - they are appalling. Have been signing petitions everywhere all week. We have to get them to see sense.  Hope your little pack are all well - humans and doggies! 

KJ - I too loved that mental picture of you & Littlie in the Wigwam - bliss! 

BunBun - hope you've had a nice break with DH and he didn't run off to play golf too often! 

Right, got to go as I'm ON HOLIDAY TODAY for a week in West Wales and have got to pack!!!! Hoping for    but will prob be    Still, whatever we get I don't mind, it will be just so nice to have a break - really need to charge my batteries! Going back to the lovely little cottage we stayed in last year - and its dog-friendly so we can take our little fur-baby. 

More    to Holly, looking forward to great news on my return!
Love to all,
Molly xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Next IUI meet

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153953.msg2386092#msg2386092

Please vote


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Holly thinking of you         one week down & one to go                               xxx

Jess.. So pleased your scan went well & your nearly at your 12 weeks.. Hope dH is pampering you xxxx

Erica... Sausage fest is nearly here..         xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just poping on to send the lovely Holly... loads of love and     Thinking of you honey xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

Hope you are all enjoying lots of sunshine and the long holiday weekend... oooh so loved bank holiday weekends... We don't have one again until late October here but at least by then it will be late Spring... it's pouring here today... ugh.  I'm doing ok... the blood test on Friday was really good.  The nurse relayed that the cons was really pleased with my levels and there's no need to take extra estrogen.    

Of course I'm starting to go slightly   now the second week of the 2ww has kicked in.... and I'm doing a Jess and becoming very up close and personal with my (.)(.)    I really do hate the second week... it seems to start going in slow mo.... So... out for dinner and away for the weekend to assist with getting time to speed up!  I do have a very metallic taste in my mouth and a few other symptoms which could be one or the other  ... I'm off to see the kiniesiologist shortly..... will see what she thinks  

Sorry for the me but THANKS for the support!!


H


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

Just a quickie... 

Holly - Fab news on your embie...am keeping everything crossed for you honey...just know this is going to be your turn.  Take things easy...hope you are being well looked after.  Big hugs   Just read your last post before posting mine...am getting very excited about your symptoms!!  Great news on your blood tests..wishing you a very speedy 2ww!

Jess -   at all the school ****e!  Don't you just hate the end of August and all the 'Back to School' ads.  Would you believe, in July I saw a BTS ad in the paper and we hadn't even broken up yet!!!  Just keep thinking of your maternity leave and that'll help you get through!!!  So glad your scan went well, roll on 12 weeks.

Moomin -Really pleased your appt went well.  Fingers crossed for October then!

Molly - Hope you have a fab holiday with lovely weather.

Erica - Not long to go hun!!!!

Big hugs to Starr, Candy, Bunbun, Jillypops, Kelly, Struthie, kj and Charlie.

Right, better go...must try and have an early night tonight.  H and W have decided that they no longer want to sleep through the night and are taking it in turns to wake up at very ungodly hours!!!

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

others have beat me to it but came on to hang out the banners for the halfway point for Holly
             

c'mon hunny, week 2 is on its way and the countdown is on to your *BFFP* (extra F for a rude word!)
i have in my mind a pic of you running marathon and getting close to the finishing line and all of us are lining the streets wearing orange knickers and waving   at you  

keep sane my sweet 

mwahs
kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ that is an hilarious image  love it!!  I said to DH the other day that those Olympians have nothing on the IUI/IVF girls as getting to our goal takes way more than 4 years!!

Thank you for the banners and messages you lovely lot   

Went to the kiniesie who was REALLY encouraging and totally excited.... also made me feel calm again too phew!!  

xxxx's
H


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

KJ - I hope my pants were v BIG as it would not be at all pretty seeing me in them at the mo!! I am HUGE!!!!!! (Had to buy size 16 thongs to go under the bump - last summer I was a 10/12!!!!!!)

Holly - Ooooo metallic taste that's a REALLY good sign!  Ooo don't want to get too excited but just can't help it! (I feel a song coming on!!)
I agree the 2nd half of the 2ww is soooo pants!  Still, it will be worth all that sitting around when you get great news.

Sair - I too saw an advert and a BIG sign in M&S before we'd even broken up about "Back to School"!!  Does my head in!!  Can't believe we're back on Sept 1st - that's a record for me!  Not one I'm very happy about!  

I'm hoping to start mat leave at the end of Christmas hols & will prob go back 2 days a week after a year (I think, unless I can't tear myself away!).  I did really enjoy the job when I only did 4 days so I'm hoping 2 days just feels like a jolly!!!!!!    If I'd had twins I wouldn't go back to work but I think with one I might and I'd quite like him/her to mix with other children for at least one day a week.  I would like there to be a sibbling but I really don't think I can do another pregnancy - it's much harder than I imagined!!! 

Erica - I bet you're preening today!!! (Or is that pruning? )  Bet you can't sleep tonight - better have a double brandy to knock you out!  Hope tomorrow is everything you'd hoped and more!!!!

I'm off for 2 days at a little hotel in sunny(!) Norfolk with Dh to unwind for a couple of days - need a change of scene but too scared to go far! (never thought that would happen to me! )

So hope everyone's fine, See you soon!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Go Holly go! Woweeee! Hope this week goes smoothly, keep calm! So fab Kin went well and that helped calm you.


Keep    my love!

Lots of love and            



Jess - Glad Ticker sorted & all is going well. Ever closer to teh 12wk scan. Enjoy Norfolk!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY SAUSAGE DAY ERIKA!!!!*    

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Just a quickie  

Holly gorgeous Holly-all sounding v v positive for you hun,keeping everything crossed for you hunny bun      You really deserve this hun,thinking of you loads  

Erica-Enjoy your sausage fest chick   I have to say I never see my sausage hot pot in the same light now cos of you  

Jess-aww babe its so lovely to read you writing your getting a bump   warms me cockles it does. dead happy for you 
right my bed is calling,love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Not much to report from here... the days aren't exactly flying past but I'm not climbing the walls either... Felt a bit off last night and couldn't cook what I had planned to have for dinner as it made me feel icky thinking about it... It's probably all in my head... but hope not  We had fresh juice and toasted sandwiches instead and felt much better afters  

Erica - thinking of you all   and trying hard not to think too much about sausages....    

BunBun - hope you had a really nice time at the weekend and you got a few things sorted 

Molly - thinking of you and hoping for loads and loads of   while you relax and unwind!

Jilly - hope you're not too lonely with Erica on her sausage break!!  

Jess -   for your break too!  Hope you've had a good time away and whilst it wasn't the Maldives with enough  you still managed to feel like you were there... almost... if you tried really, really hard and squinted a lot  

Mooomin - get you with 'slimmer of the week'!! Well done  You really focus on something and go for it don't you!!

Kelly - how's the gym loves?  Hope you're not over doing it with how much you must have on these days!!  Thanks for your lovely message  

KJ, Candy, Claire, Charlie, Sair, Struthie, Shazia, CR (if you're lookin!) 

H xxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly - keep that   mild madness hun   ! Hope you are keeping yourself busy ish to keep sane!

Love and loads of +ve kisses   Charlie xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey!

Wow - everyone must be enjoying the  and what's left of the holidays - it's so quiet here.  No news from me... 3 more sleeps... not that I'm counting or anything!!  Still remaining optimistic...

Candy - I popped on the other thread yesterday and read about little J's angelic behaviour!!  What a lovely big brother - long may it last!!  If it helps, my niece is really mean to her little sister... but little sister adores her.  Really funny as big sister was 'cooking' with her little play oven and had a bowl of blocks that she pretends are a cake.  Littls sister pulls the 'cake' out and blocks go everywhere.... Big sister totally unimpressed says 'right that's it, that's not acceptible behaviour you will have to go into the naughty corner - right you will stay there for one minute".  Little sister follows obediently and sits there beautifully without a peep.  Big sister leaves her on her own in the cold hallway and promptly forgets she is there... until her Mummy goes to find out where she is... still sitting there looking a little bewildered a few minutes later!!  Big sister also told mummy that it was time she stopped the telephone and came and played yesterday when we were having a catch up.... as you can see, bossy and stroppy runs in the family!!

KJ - also read your lovely post - awwwww melted my heart too!!  Just beautiful!

Charlie - have a fantastic weekend away!!  Look forward to hearing how it went!!

 Looby HELLO!  Keep forgetting you!!

Loads of love to all 

H
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Just a quick post before work.

Holly - You seem to be doing a brilliant job of staying sane during the   2ww.  The signs so far all sound very promising.  Thinking of you and sending lots of       for that BFP

Erica - Hope you are enjoying the feast   and having a fantastic time with DF.

Jess - How are you feeling?  Hope you are enjoying every minute of your pregnancy.

Kelly - How are you?  I'm guessing life with 4 children is pretty crazy, but undoubtedly worth it.

Moomin - Good news from your consultants appointment.  here's to number two...... 

Big hellos to everyone else 

All's well here.  Have decided to definitely go with ARGC, as we really like them and think they are the best clinic for us.  Bit daunted though by cost and intensity of treatment there - but if it works will all be worth it.  It's amazing when you look at the ARGC thread how many girls have had multiple failed cycles elsewhere but been successful on first go at ARGC.  Let's hope that's us!  I thought it would be a good idea to get in the right frame of mind for the cycle and went to see a hypnotherapist - not sure I like it though!!!  It's all got a bit deep and heavy and I don't seem to be very good at being hypnotised.  I'll give it another week or so.  Has anyone else done this??  Anyway, once AF here we go for a monitored cycle and then month after - all being well - a natural FET with immune stuff.

have a lovely day everyone

love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Rachel!  Yes, I tried hypnotherapy and it didn't suit me!  I don't think I was really "under" - kept wanting to laugh!!!  Also, it was in an old building shared with other offices and people kept running up  and down the stairs behind me which made me want to sigh loudly!!!

I was in there ages and the woman made me rabbit on for ages and then charged me £50 and sent me away with some cd to self-hypnotise with at home - had a funny label on it that said "Not to be used when driving"!!!!!   Doh!  I decided to give it a miss after that!

Holly - all sounding pretty good!!!  I am getting v excited!! I know how much is riding on this one so will be terrified and excited all in one when I see your post on test day!

I am enormous and lumpy!!!  I have got lumpy arms and lumpy legs - it is not a good look!!!  Even Gok Wan couldn't sort me out!  I've got to see Mr. Boto the cons at the hospital in 2 weeks (it says the appt maybe for up to 3 hours!!!!! God knows what is going to happen!!) - I think it's because I am having a c-section so it's cons lead.  After that, if all is ok I shall start going swimming - which is good as I've been paying my gym membership and last went at Easter!!!  

I spent nearly £200 on new clothes as can't fit in anything and need stuff for work - all my other stuff was verging on the obscene as I bulged out of it!!  Probably a bit terrifying for 5 year olds!!  

Feeling slightly less sick but getting awful indegestion late at night - Dh is not impressed with my v lady like belching to try and get rid of it!!  

Dreading going back to work on Monday - we go back earlier than ever before (1st Sept) and they've moved half term holiday back a week to later than ever before!!! I shall be dead by half term!  Still, gives me something to moan about!!

Erica, where are you?  Lost somewhere on   !!! Hope you're having "fun"!!!  

BunBun - Have you survived?  Hope you and DH are still speaking and things are getting better.     

DH and I had a lovely 2 nights away - a change of scene has been briliant!  The weather was cloudy but warm - DH had packed his swimming shorts & factor 20 suncream - they were untouched!!!  Supposed to be 27 degrees on Saturady - no doubt it won't actually happen but nice to look forward to it!! 

Right, off to do more washing - oh the joys of housewifery!!!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Jess - Glad all is well with you - loving the sound of the new wardrobe, preggers stuff I assume? ha! 
Oh soon to be Gaviscon time for you already hun? Love the larger burps   !
Where the hell did you have hypno in Ippo to be that noisey and pants?! Sounds pretty awful.
Believe it hun there is a good chance you will be kept up there for 3hrs, somehow it is a time vacuum! Hope it all goes well and they look after you well, hey give Mr Boto my love - ha! Enjoy that gym!
I hope schoolie stuff goes well and first day hell is not tooo pants.

Kelly - hi hun, how are ya?

Moom - You all ok?

Looby - how are you hun??

Rachel - hi ya, remember you from IUI days hun. Good luck with next cycle as prep and hope all goes well when it all goes for real. Big    vibes hun. I have had good and bad experiences with Hypno, mostly good but one very bad, need the right person. Got me through some tough spells, gave me loads of confidence and taught me to disconnect and stay calm (along with loads of yoga), plus did hypnobithing and got through a wee 4hr natural labour so it can work wonders!

molly - you having fun?

Erica - Wow girlie, enjoy sausage-fest!!

Holly - oh my the older niece sounds 'Interesting', my we can all be such nasty kids, what a race we are!! Poor lovely lil niece sitting there all bemused, she sounds a lil love. Bet she gets her own back one day, he he! Your sis tearing hair out or taking it in her stride? May be it's a blessing to have just one   ha ha !!!
Hopefully we all turn out well in the end    
Keep up the good work and have a great weekend. Looking forward to reading the news on test day! GOOD LUCK!!    
Ta - sure hoping it will be good. As jess says, weather meant to be good so we're hoping this will help it be a great time and pray Madam loves camping, oh lets hope she does! Keeps saying tent and cam-in (camping) at mo so preparing her for it. Think she expects to spend the night in her lil sun tent tho - bless!

Love to you all! Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just popping on during my mad week to wish Heavenly Holly all the luck in the world for testing.. not sure of exactly when??

GOOD LUCK HONEY...........AM SO HOPING THIS IS 'IT' FOR YOU XXX


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah starr - great minds think alike 

holly its 24 hrs to go for you hunny and i'm wondering if you've tested early at all  methinks not cos you are a good girl 
so the finishing line is in sight and tomoz the kids are both gonna be wearing orange in your honour and I'm just WILLING you to get this BFP     
BFN is not an option  ya hear? 
sending a zillion mwahs over the sea 

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Another one just popping in to say thinking of you Holly.  Here's to a BFP that you and your DH so deserve


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Holly,we're all cheering you on


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to wish holly and dh good luck, have everything crossed for you both.         

luv petal b


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Gosh where has that 2 weeks gone, although no doubt its been really slow for you, praying for good news Holly   

PS loved reading about your little neices


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

here you are, your two little orange mascots


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great idea KJ, I think we need more kiddies in orange today come on girlies x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

My boys are dressed and ready


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

how cute are all the kiddies in orange !

Sadly Megan doesn't have any orange clothes - can I put her in a white top and give her a couple of oranges to eat will that count


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I reckon, take some piccies  lets see how many pictures of orange we can upload b4 Holly logs on, so can be us in orange, donkeys in orange, teddies, oranges anything orange... come on peeps


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ for your message & yes it was a lovely sausage day 

Just a quickie girls (that hasn't been this weeks motto  ) thanks for your messages & I'll catch up properly next week, love to all, looking forward to catching up on your gossip.

Had to pop on to wish the beautiful, gorgeous, lovely Holly all the   in the world for testing tomorrow (or later tonight our time because I think you're a few hours in front  ) You've been on an incredible journey my lovely & I'm  with all my heart that this is your time & I believe it is  Can't wait to log on to your news    

Sending you too many       to count.  sweetheart 

                 
                                      
                
                                     
                

Lots of love,

Erica.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Holly!!!        

Thinking of you gorgeous gal!  

Love Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hmm struggling candy, really havent anything else in my house thats orange except whats on the children..the orange knickers donkey wore at live8 have long since gone..had to chuck em as donkeys tail had to go through them resulting in a big hole in the  
kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Its ok KJ you have done your bit and looks like everyone else is shy of the challenge /pokes tongue out


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

** pokes tongue out back at Candy! * - typical today of all days and Megan didn't want to eat an orange - plus I don't know how to attach a photo - not tech minded - so to make up for it, I will do this post in orange!!!!*


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Thinking and praying for you Holly xxxxxxxxxxxx

Have put in my orange hairband especially


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Just popped on to wish Holly all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow          
I have my orange top on  

Also to wish Jess Good Luck for the 12 week scan- that must be soon isn't it?  
Sarah
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps

Well another one here that cant post anything orange my memory on my camera is full and I cant put them on my pc to make space as my pc is broke(on the lappy)

Anywho-loving the orange little ones  

In all seriousness HOLLY wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tommorrow hun,have been thinking of you loads. Everything crossed at this end 

      
      
      
      
      
      
      ​
kelly


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Madam has gone to bed - so will attempt orange outfit in the morning - Hope i'm not too late   

sending some     just in case 

                                   


xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

its ok kelly - isabels hair will do


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I thought that too  

Sorry no orange here today.. but been to Shoeburyness beach where the sand is browny/orange and i'm sure theres still some in my toes!!

Good Luck Holly xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just back from two weeks in Scotland!
Wanted to wish Holly tons of                    and masses of           .
As for the orange thang that's going on - have just eaten a large chunk of red Leicester cheese. Does that count??
Hoping with all my heart that this is the one.
Much love,
Claire xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly - Hoping and praying and wishing you all the luck in the world              
just got back from festi where we had orange guy ropes (sp?) on tent all weekend - hope does that count??!!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

You're all gorgeous gorgeous people and I wish wishes really did have wings and I could come over there and hug each and everyone of you.

It's been a horrible day.  I started with a pee stick and got a BFN but there was a tiny faint line to make it a BFP.  I did my blood test at 8.30am and waited and waited for the clinic to phone.  Eventually I gave in and called them at 3.15pm as I hadn't heard from them  Turns out the lab had lost the results....   Nurse called back at 3.30pm to say HCG is 13...  I have to have another blood test on Weds to check it's going down.  This is all too familar and de ja vu ish.... It's possible I'm in for another bio chemical pg or ectopic.  I'm crossing my fingers it's just an early straight fwd dissolving pgncy as I couldn't stand to go thru either scenarios again.  You know I felt things were going so well - I was sure we had made it this time as all the signs were perfect... then on Thursday/Friday/Saturday it was like I knew intuitively - things just felt different and I lost my confidence.  Now please don't think I gave up - I didn't at any point - I did not send my worrying thoughts anywhere - I just let them go and I didn't beat myself up about them.... I'm feeling numb, sad and totally lost now.  DH is the same... we don't know what the future is going to be... of course it's way too soon to even contemplate it at the moment..... 

Thanks to you all



H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Holly I am devasted by your news, you have been so amazingly positive, even over the last few days and its heartbreaking, I cannot even begin to imagine how you and your DH are feeling right now, of course I will pray for a miracle and hope that if thta is not possible that it doesn't lead to an ectopic or anything like that


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Holly - this whole IF lark is totally heartbreaking and so very very unfair   

I'm with Candy on   for a miracle 

Sending HUGE HUGE      to get you through the next few days and beyond 

xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Holly - I'm so, so sorry         I was hoping with all my heart that the outcome would be different. I'm with Looby and Candy and will   for a miracle.
Love you loads.
claire xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh this isn't fair,why do nice people have to go through all of this rubbish,thinking of you both,I'm sorry words aren't enough but know we are all thinking of you


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - words fail me hun, you have been so positive through the whole of this cycle, and I really thought that it was going to be your time this time.  I am with everyone else and    for that miracle.  Thinking of both you and DH.  If I could I would fly over and give you a massive hug 

All my love 

xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just mwahs..gazillions of them..you are very much loved hunny..look at all these people logged on so early on a monday morning 

kj  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Holly honey.. am so gutted for you sweetie... Am with the others on praying for a miracle...... You've been so positive throughout its just not fair.

Sending you those fairy wings back with the biggest   and  

S xxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh holly i am so sad to read your news life is so cruel.

am with the others and am   for that miracle

 

luv petal b


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly
Words do fail me - so devastated for you & Dh   .
I cannot even imagine how you two feel right now   
Wishing and wishing for some miracle hun  . 
This is so so unfair.
Hoping things go as smoothly as possible from now   and that the clinic are cooperative and look after you well.

The sun is always shining   and there is always hope   . 
I know that you will get through this somehow, in tatters maybe for some time but you are so strong, so courageous and such a incredible, beautiful person that you will find your hope again and your path forward will become clear.

Love you Holly  

Lots and lots of love   to you both at this tough time, Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Holly - Like everyone else I am so so sorry this wasn't your turn.  I know exactly what you are describing in terms of the good signs going and intuitively knowing that it's no longer good - it's horrible.  look after yourselves     

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Holly this is truly devastating      

Praying for a miracle as the others have said and still wearing my orange hairband to boost that little bit of hope.

             to you hun.

Shazia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Holly, I'm sitting here and howling my eyes out - this is so, so unfair - I desperately wanted this to be your turn I can't understand why it just couldn't be.  Feel so angry for you.

I'm just praying that either a miracle happens or that it's over swiftly so that you don't have to endure anymore anxiety.  I was just so sure it would finally work because you deserve it SO much - I guess it just doesn't work like that, sadly.  I would give absolutely anything for you to have your BFP - so, so sorry.


This just makes me so cross that people have NO idea what we all go through.  I have had a $hitty day back at work (kids not in til Weds) because my colleague in Yr 1 who v sadly had her m/c the same week as I did has been really horrible - I know she's unhappy because she's not pregnant again yet but she got preg on her 1st month of trying!!!!!!

Obviously she's devastated because she had a m/c and we both supported each other through this awful time but now, because I'm preg she's angry with me and won't speak.  I know how awful it is not to be pregnant when you want to be but she's been trying 3 months!!!  

I am sympathetic BUT I wish people realised what it's like for those of us who have spent years and years trying.  Maybe I shouldn't be posting this on here or today but when I see someone like Holly missing out it just makes me so mad that there's not more medical help/support or understanding from non- IF people.

I am sorry for that rant but I just feel so fed up/emotional - Holly, i just wish I could do more.  Here's the biggest   ever,

Love jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess - don't feel bad about your post.  I totally understand why you are upset.  You would think she would have some compassion with all you have been through, think it through and be happy for you after your long horrible journey.  Trying for three months is no comparison. I have never understood other people's envy.  I'm always happy for those who have their miracles.  I believe strongly that we all have a journey in life and life is about lessons and learning from them.  No one has a better life, everyone has some sh*t somewhere they have to deal with to some degree and deep down we are all the same, here to learn... sadly not everyone learns ...and those people are the ones who annoy me the most.

Thanks all for your lovely words.  I do feel so loved and lucky to have 'met' you all.  You're all truly inspiring for all your own unique reasons.

We are still feeling numb, hollow and sad  What makes me saddest is that again our little embie tried so hard, we all tried so hard and we will never know for what reason why it couldn't stay with us. I wish we could have answers.  It's hard to move on when you never know why..... you try your best but you don't succeed....

DH and I keep making up horrible jokes with a black twist and either laughing evilly or bursting into tears.  He's had to go to work today so it will be a long day for us both.   

 and thanks again


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey holly hun how are you doing this evening? been thinking about you lots today  i so wish you didnt have to be in this place, being at what feels like the end of a road is sooo hard and sits so heavy on your heart  

i'm with jess here, am feeling really cross this evening about life and all its $hit..why does everything have to be so difficult and sad   and *nobody* will ever understand this journey unless they've been there which often makes for a very lonely life. thank god for this place..

lots of love to everyone 

kj x

oh holly you've just posted, you summed it up with the ' you try your best and dont succeed' no matter how hard we try theres nothing at all you can do to MAKE it happen 
FIX YOU always has me in floods..

*and the tears come streaming down your face 
when you lose something you can't replace 
when you love someone but it goes to waste 
could it be worse *

BUT on a positive note

*lights will guide you home 
and ignite your bones *


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - like the others I have been thinking of you loads today and hoping and praying that you and DH are ok - you seem so far away from us at the moment.

The whole IF is just so unfair - I am not even going to start on this one as I will rant on for hours  

but I do feel very guilty that I have got Megan and now wanting to go for IVF again for number 2 when people like you haven't even got 1 after all the tx you have been through     

This is just so hard

But just to say you are in my thoughts     


xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok now the tears have got me..

Holly this is so unfair and i agree the not knowing is the worst part. I'm so upset that once again the nicest people are feeling this most nastiest pain. I don't understand why it has to be this hard. We've all driven this road and Kj you're right no one but us will ever understand the way this makes you feel. I admire you being able to still be happy for those lucky enough to reach their goal, I so wish this could be different for you. That i could as the wonderful KJ has said Fix You. 

Be strong and look after each other xxxx

Love me and D xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jess.. You walked this rocky road too sweetie.. Enjoy your miracle and ignore the girl at work. xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess -your colleague is feeling real pain I'm sure but theres no reason why she has to deflect that onto you. Try and let it wash over you..this is your happy time and dont let anyone take that away..
kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thought we could all use these 

I know i dont post much - But it doesnt mean i dont care 

xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks lovelies 

KJ - we always cry at that song too.... it brings back such poignant memories and the words hit home.

Katherine - please never feel guilty there is no reason to.  As I said every one has their issues.  Precious babes, each and every one of them and I know how hard everyone here has worked to get them.  Just love them that little bit extra from me.

Starr - 

DH came home at 9am.... he couldn't cope with work today.... 

I haven't told you this but I have a work colleague (she works from home too, elsewhere) who is 7 yrs older than me and she did loads of tx and had a horrible time with lots of miscarriages at late stages (20 weeks etc).  They gave up about 5 years ago and have (supposedly) moved on.  Anyway I let on to her ages ago that we too were doing treatment etc etc and all I have had ever since is her history over and over and over.  She doesn't even know our story because if she ever asks about us on she goes about her, on and on and on   Over the course of this tx she has been driving me   She rings and says totally inappropriate things and worst of all has a horrible term she refers to children as which I'm not even going to repeat on here. DH even said to me that he suspected she didn't want this tx to work for us. She obviously still has hang ups from her tx days because yesterday she was still going on to me and even told me that this tx of ours has stirred up a lot of old feelings etc,but says if someone left a child on her doorstep she would give it away...!!!  THE FREAK! This is YESTERDAY when I really didn't need to listen to it. I made up my mind that I was going to tell her today that she's been totally out of order...I think she tried calling this morning but I chickened out answering the phone.... About an hour later a gorgeous bunch of spring flowers arrived - from HER!! OMG - now I'm struggling to think how I can address her and tell her she's been so clueless.  I have thanked her for her thoughts and the flowers via email.... naturally - cos I'm too bloody nice not to!!!

Needed that rant!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry to read your news Holly. Unfortunately there are no answers in this cruel game   - I hope it gets a bit easier with time.
Thinking of you.  
Sarah
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - Megan sends you a massive hug and a snoggy kiss to


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Holly - just wanted you to know that I haven't stopped thinking about you and how unfair all this is. Words are inadequate. It all makes me so angry.
I truly hope you can feel the huge rush of love from all your FF soulmates here crossing the oceans to NZ. Was ever a FFer so loved? I doubt it.  

You are a very special and inspirational lady, and I hope and pray that one day you and your lovely DH will become parents. Because the world desperately needs wise, loving, compassionate, intelligent parents like you. 

Much love,
Claire xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly    

Hope you got my text yesterday, I'm truly devastated for you  I'm so very, very sorry, you deserve so much more than this. I, like everyone else, have been thinking of you constantly  & wishing/praying that you didn't have to go through this.

I can't add much to what has already been said & I certainly can't give any answers as to why we have to go through such heartbreak, why the knife gets twisted after it has entered, why we get kicked when we are down.

What I do know & have learnt from you & the incredible ladies on here is that we are amazingly strong, courageous, determined women who ALWAYS manage to drag themselves back from the depths of dispair, who ALWAYS get back up after been kicked down & who ALWAYS eventually see the light at the end of the dark tunnel. You will come back from this sweetheart & go on to look at your options & start a whole new chapter in your life   Miracles do happen, we have witnessed plenty on here & I  for one for you. This is far from the end of the road for you, now you're just going to look at taking a different route   And never forget that whatever the future holds, we will be sharing your journey. It's too soon for you to be thinking about options, right now it's about you & DH taking time to heal but when you do we will be here ready to offer support & advice if we can.

You're a very special, lovely lady  who deserves only the very best in life & I believe you will get it  It's just taking an extra long time & testing you so much more than most but I still have the FHB & T. Karma sweetheart & you're a very good person.

You & DH take care, you are loved so very much.

A very sad & lost for words Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right seperate to that.....................

Holly -   to your stupid insensitive  of a work colleague, ignore her & shove her flowers where the sun doesn't shine 
Jess - Ditto for your colleague   I'm sorry she went through what she did but pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Hopefully she will catch naturally again & never experience the heartbreak of the IF journey. Now missus when is that scan   I keep asking but you haven't given me the date yet  Must be soon, you're nearly 12 weeks.
Looby -   gratefully received & I thought you should have a fat juicy one too.

Lots of   &   to all you other lovelies.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Holly, you are such a lovely person - you have been a true inspiration to me - you've always been there with the perfect words of encouragement when I've been at the end of my tether and helped me through this - I just can't believe you've had to face this, it really is so unfair.  And even then you still manage to say all the right things!!! 

My colleague and I had a chat and a big cry today!  She is happy for me but is struggling as her DH hasn't been v supportive - I guess I forgot she doesn't have FFs!

Holly, I'm going to PM you later in the week - I can't make much sense at the mo as I keep blubbing!!  I don't think I'll be much help & will prob make you feel worse instead of better.  So sending another BIG    & wishing you were just around the corner!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly....      

I am SOOOO sorry to read your news sweetheart. I think the girls have said it all already and I'm struggling to find any words... 

It's pretty much impossible to say anything encouraging and positive at the moment when you and DH are bound to be feeling so hurt and bewildered.    

I wish with all my  that this had turned out differently - you deserve so, so much better than this.  

I am    too for a future miracle for you both and hope that you'll be able to see a brighter road ahead before too long...

All my love and hugs....
  
Molly xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Holly

Hunny I am so upset to read your news.This is so so unfair for you and dh.I really thought this was the one hun as I am sure you did. All the lovely ladies have said so many lovely things and I am so lost for words.

I too feel like Moomin but on a worse scale if that sounds mad.I am so utterly and truly blessed to have my 4 babes but I will never forget my own journey with all its heartaches along the way.I was one of the extremely lucky ones and you along with everyone here were always there for me no matter what and for that I am truly gratefull.

I will always be here for you,no matter what,we all will,your such a fab gorgeous angel and we will all be here when you get your much deserved bfp,I am sure of it.

Wish I could be closer to give you a huge hug.Thinking of you loads hun.

Love 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jess- I am glad you have cleared the air with the other lady at work.I do have to agree with wise YOUNG Erica though,she really does not have a clue what you have been through and she never will.Unfortunately she is one of those peeps that you can tell your story too but they really dont care or understand. Dont mean that to sound callous,what I mean is only we know truly how far you have come and we are all genuinly chuffed to bits for you. Anyway hows that fat belly coming along??

Kj- Aww hun you made me blub with the fix you lyrics. I literally cant listen to that song anymore without shaking with tears-just reading the lyrics made me  . It was on the radio on the way home from hospital every single time we got bad news about our IF or bad results and for all of our bfn's.That song means so much to lots of us and always will.

Big hellos to all,must go to bed

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Holly - OMG at this freaky colleague, what an insensitive moo..but then the flowers aaargh. how (bitter)sweeeet of her  i hope you can manage to find the right words to 'deal' with her once and for all.

been thinking of you loads again today..hope you and DH are cuddling up tight and close and managing to find a way to make the hours go by...you know i think I've worked out what you need soon..a nice trip to the UK for an FF meet! Think you can make it? Buy that lottery ticket ASAP!!!

loadsa mwahs

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I think that is a perfect idea KJ  and will be there in a shot!  Still trying to decide what to do about work colleague..... she's bombarding me with emails today... 

Claire - you made me cry - thank you.  I really couldn't cope without all of you   but really - there are so many special and wonderful people on here.  I think it all goes around in a great big circle and whatever I've given has come back tenfold!!

Jess - pleased you got to talk it all out with your colleague.  Hoping her heart will mend soon.  BTW - you could never say the wrong thing - look forward to your pm 

Molly -  lovely, lovely, thanks for your words.  I know you've been here too and that you have bravely faced the future and now you are stronger than ever.  A true inspiration.

Erica - yes I did get your text and it meant so much - thank you!!  Also for your lovely words.  We are all a different breed to most I think with the strength we muster from somewhere... it's nice that this site helps you gather it around when you need it most   Words just can't say how much I appreciate you    You haven't told us about you yet.... waiting to hear - although a censored version please!

Moomin - thanks for your Megan kisses - more back    

Kel - it's enough that you've been through it and know how hard it is hun, you don't need to feel bad.  We hold the likes of you up as shiny stars who 'made it' happen.  Like I said to Katherine yesterday - just love your little ones that extra bit more for me.

Looby - thanks!  I hope your next steps are falling into place with tx on the horizon again later in the year     

SMCC - thanks too hun.  Hope life in the US is going well albeit v busy for you!

Just waiting on my blood test results for today... DH has managed to go back to work after a horrible start yesterday....  We didn't really know what to do with ourselves yestereday so I ended up working for a few hours... then watched a movie....  Feeling tired again and have a sore head the minute I wake up, but guess that is normal.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS bloods back in and have risen slightly to 15 - so no miracles for us...   but at least I can now stop the progesterone and hopefully the witch will take everything away on her nasty broomstick.  we have a follow up appoitment on 18th Sept... guess that will be some sort of closure....


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly i'm so sorry to hear there is to be no miracle for you, i know it was a last chance saloon but its still very hard to take and i'm sure you were hanging onto that last straw for dear life
giant  and  

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly - so so sorry no miracle hun   . As KJ put it, it must have hit hard for you. Thinking of you loads and wishing I could give you this hug for real   . Take care hun and hope your path forward becomes clear you brave guys.

Much love Charlie xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well. 

Just wanted to send big hugs   to Holly. 

Thinking of you lots.

Liz
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly and DH -   
Really sorry to read your news, sweetheart... you're in a horrible place at the moment and there's not really anything anyone can say that will help...  Just know that you're very much loved by us all, and we're all thinking of you... Take care of each other.  
Molly xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you Holly


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Holly - just feel so dreadful for you at the mo - you are clearly putting on a v brave face - just wish this wasn't happening to you both.

Lots of love & PM on it's way tomorrow evening I promise! (Too tired & emotional this weekend- would be no help at all!)

Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just sending holly some  and 's as i flyeee through

jess hows school glong..bet you must be knackered 

Arika - you still recovering from sausage overload 

did anyone see the new harry enfield show this eve..the take off of dragons den was the funniest thing i've seen in ages, nearly wet me knickers laughing

dh has the week off as babybros birthday so its nice having him around..have done a a big walk and picnic today  babybro is starting to walk and is very pleased with himself..can do about 6 steps now 

love to all

kj xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cannot believe this - I'm still having to do blood tests as my HCG is going up.... of course there is no way that this is a good thing - it's way too low.  I burst into tears today when the nurse phoned.  I can't go through this again.  I hate sounding like a drama queen but to be experiencing this nightmare again after it happened last time which lasted 6 weeks and the ectopic before that is sooooo unfair    It's like my worst fears have resurfaced and I swear to you all that I DID everything I could to get over the last time and no way did I believe this would happen again.... but it has and I am   and I don't understand the lesson I am supposed to learn from this.... WHY and saddest of all our little embie tried and is still trying so very hard......


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Holly, I can't believe that you are going through this, i have no words of wisdom or comfort, just feel for you so very much, you don't deserve this, no one does ... all my love and support Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Holly honey.. not sure what to say...
It's all so unfair and you don't deserve it at all.. I had this with my ivf and you hope that it's good but you know that its not. Am so sorry you have to deal with this again. You have done so well.. We're all here for you..You can get through this xxx     

Lots of love sweetie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - I can't believe you are going through that horrible nightmare all over again - I so wish I could take this all away from you - sending you loads of hugs hun - we are all here for you.

xxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oh Holly,

Couldn't believe it when I read your post. So, so, so sorry hunny. I so wish that you didn't have to go through all this. Thinking of you.  

Liz
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh holly my poor lovely great big enormous  

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Holly NNNOOOO

I cant believe what your going through hun,cant tell you how much I am thinking of you at the moment. You so dont deserve this hun.

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Holly - I really hoped you weren't having to endure this nightmare again and can't believe that it is in fact happening again.

I'm so sorry - it's completely unfair.     

You'll both be in my thoughts

Love Rachel xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Holly,

The girls have said it all so will just send a few more     

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly - Hun I cannot believe this, not again lovely, *No*.

Big big big   & massive   s . 
You will get through this. This is so unfair and at the moment this makes no sense - I suspect it never will make sense, my love. You are a strong, brave and amazing lady and you will find a way through this dreaded nightmare. 
Please, please try not to ask why; shi* things happen to good (u read amazing) people. I don't think we ever know why these things happen. 
I so wish i could take this on so you were free of it. 
Keep as strong as possible - you can get through this hell, this pain, this anguish, this trial - I pray  that you do .

Oh and I'm blubbering too now  .

I'm here ANYTIME for you, my friend, just shout if you want me.

All my love and  , Charlie xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh, Holly. I'm so, so sorry        
Thinking of you.
Much love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly 
The others have said it all really.
I'm so very very sorry that you are having to go through this again, the worst possible nightmare. I appreciate what it must have taken & how hard you've had to try to get to doing this tx & can't believe you're having to endure this heartbreak.

Sending you massive     &   &    to help you gain the strength to get  through this nightmare & you will get through sweetheart it just won't seem like it at the moment. We are all here, right behind you, whether you need love & support or just a bl**dy good rant & a cry, we've all felt so much for you & wanted such a different outcome.

You are very much loved Holly & a treasured friend.
Take care & lots of love to you both.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Holly - I just can't believe you have to go through this all again - one ectopic was a living nightmare for me, cannot believe this has happened to you again.  I'm sure you did everything you could to avoid it - please, please don't blame yourself - you know that it's a risk with ivf & that if you've had one your chances of another are high - it really isn't fair but please don't blame yourself.

I know how awful it is and you just feel so dreadful especially as you still have preg hormones, I think that's the really cruel part of ectopics - we are all here for you gorgeous one - sending a HUGE  

Loads of love,

Jess xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for all your lovely messages of support.  I was spinning out the other day when I posted but I'm calmer again now. The result on Tuesday was totally unexpected, which is why it sent me    Anyway - there will be an end to this - and hopefully it will come quickly!  Another blood test tomorrow.  

You guys always know the right things to say - so thank you!  

H xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly sweetheart - I'm so sorry this is happening again... as if the emotional pain wasn't enough to bear. This is too cruel. 

Big, big        and            
Glad you're being closely monitored - stay safe and look after yourself...all my love, Molly xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you Holly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

HCG is back to 0 now.  It's time to move on which feels like a good thing but also sad to close the door on all the possibilities of what might have been.  We have a follow up appointment on Thursday but there won't be any rabbits being pulled out of hats...  I'm pretty sure it's an immunity issue that has caused these two scenarios so feel a bit let down because I did raise this with the Consultant after it happened the first time.  Her response was that we wouldn't prescribe you anything anyway.... sigh.

My hormones have been all over the place - I ovulated last week (!) and now have AF again this week - you can imagine how well I'm feeling physically and emotionally but I'm doing pretty much all the things that I usually do... just feeling very tired.  DH is still very sad but it's so different for them... he's able to escape from it and lose himself at work.... I did have to tell him off on Friday.  Maybe if I did nothing but have duvet days he wouldn't need to have been told off, but I'm not like that so I had to point it out to him.  

Anyway - it's time for some new news on this thread so get posting about all you've been up to - and I'm only too happy to hear the news of pregnancies, babies and little peoples activities.  Life is made up of these joys and I need to hear them!!

xx's to each and everyone of you
H


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey sweetie.. you sound so strong but also very sad   I so wish there was a magic hat waiting for you at the follow up. Have you decided this is it. ?? Immune issues i feel are real.. I'm not sure if it was luck , asprin or the heparin which got us Daisy but i do feel that we had a better chance that time. Is there anywhere down there that believes in immune tx?? 

I'm so sorry that this is all so difficult for you and that dh needed a reminder. I do think that men struggle with how to feel or act when things go pear shaped. Its much easier to go to work and hide than face the pain. Hopefully he now understands better and will be there for you honey. 

Sending you all the love in the world and big dribbly kisses from Daisy xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey sweets
I'm glad everything is settling back down and this chapter is over now, though so sad obviously that the result is what it is 
you need some time to get back on your feet hunny, you must be drained..be kind to yourself. sounds like you need some nice walks in the beautiful NZ bush when you've more energy, to breathe in the fresh air and scenery and get back your sense of 'you' its so easy to lose it in all of this
big hugs to you both 

kj


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OK as instructed  

All good here.. feel like i never stop with work, lunches, swimming, music club and lots of picking up of niece and nephew..oh and a few nights out too  but its all good. 

Daisy is doing great.. almost crawling, lots of chat and huge smiles. She is rather clingy too but its nice in a funny way. 
Work is much better.. (ta XL for restoring peoples faith in travel agents) Got new staff and feel much more in control. Going up to 4 days in a couple of weeks so even less time in my week. 

Ok must dash as another busy day looming. 

Love me ..


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just found out I'm going to be a great Aunt,in shock,my niece is 17,bless her!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya  

We are finally back on the TTC road again --- woo hooo!! We have imported our sperm from Denmark, and I'll be having an IUI at the Homerton 2mrw. 

I am just wondering after your trigger shot how many hours should you wait until you have an IUI? I gace myself the injection at 11.00am and then will have the IUI 2mrw at 1.00pm so thats 26 hours. Does this seem right?

Thanks


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Holly - I just wanted to send you some    . 

Minkey x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Holly - as everyone else has said I'm relieved for you that the readings have at least gone down to 0, but still thinking of you both and hoping you and DH are ok.  As you may have realised I'm a big believer in the immune side of things (not that it has got me very far so far) - maybe worth exploring further when things are a little easier and calmer. 

I hope everyone else is ok   - like Holly I do like reading about all your experiences with your little ones - even if  I don't post that often.

Talking about insensitive DHs I have been having lectures all weekend about how we can't hang about, need to get on with next go etc etc.  Hello?!  Money?!  Fitting it around working 50 hrs a week?!  It's like going to see Zita W all over again (although at least I don't have to pay DH to nag me!).

I've sacked the hypnotherapist too!! - Just a bit too alternative for me and I'm boring myself having to talk about "when I was just a little girl".  Still not convinced I was even hypnotised.  I know it works for some and has been very beneficial - I just don't think it is for me.  Back to acupuncture I guess.

Anyway, that was a bit of a ramble - sorry  

Hope you are all ok

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly 
Sending you massive   lovely & promise to pm you this week.
I've got so much to say & just need to find the right words  
Like the others, I've been thinking of you so very much & wishing there was something I could do.

So, you want to know what I've been up to 
Are you sure?   

Lots of love precious girl

Erica


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

all, well DF left me on the 8th so now its a Christmas   (sorry KJ) countdown. 
Great Aunt Struthie  
Rachel   you sound a little stressed.
Starr & Daisy, thanks for update   sounds like D is coming on a treat. 
KJ, Littlie, & Little Bro    look forward to catching up with what you've been up to, must search the other thread this week.
Candy & Boys    blimey time is flying, how are you doing? Hope pregnancy is going well.
Catwoman - Long time no speak   to you H & E, hope all is good with you.
Molly - Big loves to you   hope you're ok.
Jess - You never did answer my questions    hope all is good with you & that you're expanding nicely  
Kelly, Moomin, Looby, Charlie   hope all is good with you & yours.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all

holly - thinking of you loads still and hoping each new day brings something to help you along   

erika/john wayne  at mentioning the C word but i'll let you off just as long as you dont mention it toooo often 

rachel lol at sacking the hypno  never fancied it myself. hope the accu suits you better 

jess - guess you are busy at school now..hows la bump coming along....

great aunt struthie - yikes 17 is soo young

well you asked for news so here it is
babybro was the big 1 last week and enjoyed sticking his finger in his cake and making a big mess with it (some pics on ********) just had the close family over and it was very chilled out and nice..dh was home as he'd taken the week off. littlie enjoyed opening all his pressies for him  he has been taking ickle steps for the past few weeks and can now manage about 7 or 8 and is very pleased with himself. he can say 'gone' and 'doggyoggyodoggyoggy' , tho not necessarily when he sees a dog  he imitates lots of other sounds too, clever little chap he is. he is very funny and has me in stitches..the pair of them are going to be on stage i am sure, they luuurve an audience..i think i'd better be saving up for stagecoach classes. littlie is growing up so quick, a real little girl now and getting very  confident..they both sleep like pros every night (..except last night when babybro had a rave in his cot from 12.30-3 ) and both nap in the day so i sometimes get a nice break like today  life is busy busy but full of fun. sw is visting today..its supposed to be a surprise visit but she asked when i'd be in  we have our 2nd review for babybro on 1st Oct and hopefully will be able to submit the application for the adoption order  

lotsa love to all

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Holly - sending you a big  , so sorry that I haven't had a chance to post earlier, you have been in my thoughts. 

I'm afraid I can't post any good news, piglet is unwell again. Everyone had seen a good progress in him & he'd been off his medication for almost 3 months but we're had a turn for the worse and he's now back on the meds & has more too. Now waiting for the dr's to open to see if I can get him in this morning as he's had an awful night, now has a cold & a barking cough to go with everything else.

I'll catch up with you all soon - sorry for the me post.

 to you all.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

OK - Erica's told me off for not posting - just found the gorgeous Holly's news so incredibly sad ... found myself thinking about it nearly all day sometimes - kept having crazy ideas like phoning (!!) Victoria Beckham to see if she'd fund a fully paid trip to a top US clinic for Holly & DH!

I feel so, so lucky to be preg but also so incredibly guilty - I know the gorgeous Holly doesn't want that - so I'll post my preg news!

Had Nuchal Test scan thingy for Down's - pretty low risk (pre-bloods, which should make it even lower risk) of 1:5000 - which is a big relief.  Scan was amazing as he/she (that's he OR she not "he-she" - I hope!! ) kept dancing & twisting & turning!  

The cons made me cough to make the baby jump! 

I am officially HUGE!!!!  Had to buy some size 16 thongs!!!!!!! I was only a 12 last year!!!  DH is finding me strangely attractive - which is incredibly annoying when I am completely knackered & feel like dying!!

Due date is 23rd March so I shall join Erica in countdown to Christmas as I shall be leaving work then!!! Yippeeee!!! My job was advertised in the local paper last night & they've had hundreds of enquiries - hope they don't get anyone too good!!

One of my former pupils came back to see me today - he's now in the 6th form!!  He was always one of my favourites - he had a bit of a temper issue which I could really relate to!!!  He's fab now & doing really well - made me all tearful to see him - these hormones are a nightmare!! 

Struthie - How funny, Great Aunt!!!  In fairness to your neice at least she's making use of her fertility - I no longer look down my nose at teenage mums - although I still wouldn't have wanted to be one myself, at least she will have a child, just hope she gets plenty of support! 

Kim - So lovely to hear of your v happy family!  Bet all the bad times seem like somebody else's life now.  In fact, I wonder if even our Kimmy might actually be looking forward to     this year!!   Ho, ho, ho!!!

DH is trying to make me confront my horrendous debts and try & get them sorted before I leave work - I've really tried to be good but I have had to buy some new clothes as NOTHING fitted - & naked & hugely preg is not a pretty sight!  I think he may well have to bale me out - just got to find the right moment to tell him.   ( I may even have to resort to SEX!!!!!   )

Rachel - Sorry the hypno didn't work - I found that too.  I think it might be because it was a woman & her voice was very annoying - I didn't dare have a man incase he felt my (.)(.) when I was "under"!!!!! I'm sure they don't all do that but how would you know?!!!    I guess the woman could have done that too but it didn't cross my mind at the time!!  

Ooo got to go just realised it's my turn to cook!  Oh joy of joys!  Luckily the sickness is now wearing off - have terrible craving for hot chocolate though!  

Love to all, especially the gorgeous one in NZ!

Big mwahs,
Jess xxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Just another quick one from me. Managed to get a Dr's appointment yesterday morning & ended up being sent straight to hospital as our  gp wasn't at all happy with how ds was. After much poking and prodding, they discharged ds last night but have told us to bring him back if he gets worse.   We have a follow up appointment with consultant on Weds.
 to you all.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh BunBun you poor things, how terrifying.  Hope DS is much better soon.

Hurrah! No more steroids for moi!

I meant to add that info to my last post - Penny, the fab cons in Athens, routinely gives patients v low dose steroids & low dose aspirin before, during & after ivf.  Her reasons are that she used to routinely take biopsies from the womb of infertile women but this is quite traumatic in itself & 9/10 the requirement was for these drugs to counteract the problems anyway.

I think that because it's such a low dose - mine was only 4mg per day of steroids & 75mg of aspirin - that it does no harm & is certainly worth the "risk".  I really believe it helped me not to reject the embryo - I have loads of allergies & since I've been on the steroids have had none!  Not even when DH cuts the grass - normally I have to go out & DH has put the clothes he wore while mowing the grass straight into the washing machine & then have a shower!!

So I am certain there's something in the whole "rejection" due to killer cells thing. Sadly many cons in the UK don't want to even consider this.  Penny, on the other hand, doesn't believe in "unexplained" infertility.  

I have also seen on the Athens thread that at least 3 people who were having ivf in the UK & had been given internal examinations have, when Penny has referred them to a top specialist in Athens, been found to have a septum in their uterus - this almost always causes m/c or implantation failure & just requires minor surgery to correct!  It's unbelievable that the UK clinics were taking their money without sorting out this problem!  Once the op has been performed it's possible these women will get a natural BFP!

It's really exciting because since myself & another girl, Mel, have posted on the Serum thread about our pregnancies, loads of FF ladies have contacted us & are going out to Athens to see Penny!

Penny is certainly a bit "off the wall" - when I was distraught over my ectopic she told me " maybe it wasn't meant to live...maybe it would have grown up to be a terrorist so it had to go"!!!!     She really made me laugh & promised me I would be pregnant again the next month!!!  Luckily she was right!

She also told one FF lady who she had just diagnosed as having completely blocked tubes (again, not picked up by her UK cons) - "Hey look on the bright side, you can sleep around & your DH need never find out"!!!!!     So she might be a bit too alternative for some people but she is the kindest person I have ever met.

Anyway, that's enough of me jabbering on - once I start I just can't shut up! 

Weather is fab here & is supposed to be for the whole weekend.  I need to go into school tomorrow to put up some displays and sort out stuff for next week, so DH has been "allowed" to play golf!!  Then we should be able to have a nice day out on Sunday without me fretting over work.  It's just impossible for me to do stuff after work as I'm shattered!

Right, hope everybody's fine and dandy for the weekend - especially the gorgeous Hol, who I hope is having some quality time with DH.

Love to all, jess xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Holly   glad your levels have not risen any further, think of you often

Jess, not sure i would react to well to taht comment, but boy she has done well for you guys x  don't you feel guilty, you have been through so much and worked so hard for this, unlike some ..... me  xx

Glad you had a great birthday week for little bro KJ

Erica hope you and Jilly are well, have you heard from Murtle ?

All good this end ... plodding along nicely xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie to say can you pop over to the f/b group to wish an old friend good luck..  

Holly sending love to you xx

jess glad all well there...xx

Erika looking forward to the C word !!!!!! xx

BunBun hope Piglet is feeling better soon xx

Busy Busy here will try and pop on over the weekend.. oh BTW Daisy can crawl now !!

Love to all xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey lovelies 

Jess - you do make me lol - esp about asking VB for money on our behalf!!  Also Penny sounds v funny and right on the money with her routine treatment.  I spoke to a herbalist pharmicist the other day and she believes that immunity issues are the cause of many fertility issues but for some reason the Consultants are not willing to listen....   I really don't want you feeling guilty hun.  You deserve this happy experience and I really wish you sincerely all the best  

Candy - stop it!  You must NOT feel guilty either.  I would never resent any of your for your miracles.  Each and every baby that comes into the world no matter how is a miracle. We all have our journeys through this life and this is the journey I'm having... I'm still trying to figure it all out at the moment but one day it will make sense.  Just enjoy them for me.

KJ - Wow little bro is 1 already!  He sounds sooo adorable.  xx's from me to you all.  Oct 1 not far away and a bit after that he'll be all yours!!!!

Erica - Hello wonderful!  Hope you're not missing DF too much.  Sometimes it's even harder seeing them again briefly before they go again... My DH used to travel a lot and I hated it when he came home and then was away before you knew it... He'd interupt my single routine too much    But yeah - roll on Christmas - CHRISTMAS, CHRISTMAS, CHRISTMAS!!!  

BunBun - poor piglet!!  So hope he's getting much better now.  Must be so worrying watching him so poorly.  

Starr - great news Daisy's   Sounds like things are going really well   Are you superwoman??!!

Rachel - good that you've made a decision!  Hope it's all coming together    

We had the Cons appointment on Thursday and as we guessed he told us we had reached the end of the road using my eggs.  He believed both miscarriages and the ectopic were due to my egg quality rather than immune issues... but we won't ever really know.  He believes they can look great under the microscope but there's no telling what's going on inside them...  Anyway there's a two year waiting list for donor eggs here unless you know anyone willing to be a donor.  But at this point we don't want to go down that route so we are trying to come to terms with what life will be like.  It means finding a proper job or starting my own business and finding a new purpose and making life fulfilling in other ways... Just not sure how to do all that yet.  I gave myself to this process 150% so it's difficult to imagine and face another outcome.  It's still pretty much one day at a time.  DH is working 14 hour days at the moment + he had to work on Sunday... not fun and I'm finding it difficult spending so much time on my own with my thoughts. We took the flowers we were given a few weeks ago to the end of the pier and said goodbye to our baby dream on Saturday...   

Loads of love to each and every one of you 

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly - you are so naughty saying the C word and in September too!!

You sound so strong,I hope you are ok.

Lots of love


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Struthie!!!  I mean to say Great Auntie Struthie!!  OMG - that's news I've been dreading to get from my 16 year old niece eeek - how do you feel about it?  You'll be a super support I'm sure, but even so... it's hard to bear  and    Thanks doll.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly -     
I am so sorry that you have had to say goodbye to your baby dream - its a really tough thing to do, knowing that you must choose a different path from the one you wanted. I  at the thought of you throwing your flowers off the pier - it's so poignant and touching and makes me so sad... I wish with all my heart the outcome had been different. Life is just so cr*p sometimes!   
I hope you'll find a new dream to follow in time and that a whole raft of possibilities opens up to you and you find that fulfillment...until then, I've no words of wisdom or comfort, just   
Molly xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Been dreading how to word this as i could feel your pain, when reading and tears have flooded thinking of you throwing the flowers off the pier, Molly has worded this so well and all I can do is echo what she has said, praying that in time all your new dreams will come true, all my love and support Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'm sitting here  all  for the 2nd time today..earlier i heard another adopter on FF who has been going through something very similar to us has found out it wont be a happy ending like ours, my heart is breaking for her..and now Holly i'm in tears again thinking of you fluttering all your lost hopes and dreams into the water and my hearts breaking for you too     
theres nothing i can say except i just hope you soon (and dont rush it) find the strength to search and find some positive paths forward with DH, hand in hand together
loads of love sweetie


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hang on in there lovely Holly - give yourselves plenty of time before making any decisions - your heads will be all over the show at the moment.  I really hope DH can make a little time for you - it's hard being left to spend too much time thinking.

Can just see you & DH on the end of the pier - made me    I still believe things, how ever dreadful at the time do happen for a reason - even if you can't see it for a while, so really   you'll find something to keep you going, just around the corner.

Big     to you & DH,

Love Jess xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Holly - So very sorry for where this is leaving you guys. 
As Jess says let the emotions take there time and see where your heads are when that time comes. I hope you see a clear way forward.  
I think we are all sharing some of your pain, this is so sad for you and i cannot bear to see you in this situation   and wish there was a magic wand that fixed it all up - Jess and VB stylie   !
You are in my thoughts loads.
Stay strong hun and keep talking.

Much love Charlie & big kisses   from Iduna xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - just want to send you some hugs hun, your post really bought a lump to my throat - particularly the bit about throwing flowers from the end of the pier.  I can't imagine what you and DH are going through at the moment, but one thing I do know is that you will both find the right path for you to travel on in the future.  Massive hugs to you both, and big snoggy kisses from Megan as well.

Sorry not been around much just seem to be so busy at the moment, Megan seems to be going to more and more toddler groups - we have a new Surestart centre opened up in our village and we are doing quite a few groups there, and what with work, nursery, swimming, slimming world - I bearly have time to breathe at times.

Had a fab weekend for Megan's birthday, can't believe that my little girl is now 2, she seems so grown up at times, and then others she seems so little still.  She was thoroughly spoilt.  When I get a moment, ha ha, will put some pictures on ******** !  

Next IVF cycle is due to start in the next couple of days, just waiting for AF to show, have got signs that she is on her way   

Will try and do some personals tomorrow evening when I am at work, but just wanted to pop in to say hello and to say that I have not forgotten you all !!!!

xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Erica, Miss Bossy Pants - don't tell me to keep posting & then disappear!!! Where are you?!!!  Still recovering from a sausage overdose?! 

Need your advice peeps,
I've got a weird situation with a parent - what do you think I should do?

A parent who wants to be a teacher & is part time at uni helped out in my class last year - she seemed "normal" at first.  She had lots of time off with major endo & had to have several ops - I didn't tell her about my ivf.

She seemed v needy & kept trying to get my email address/home no, etc - which I wouldn't give out as I found out from a colleague she was an ex-Johovah (sp?) witness who'd been cut off by her family for marrying outside her religion & had ended up "stalking" this colleague's mum.

Anyway, she was v inappropriately "touchy-feely " with me - , including standing behind me & putting both hands on my hips & then resting her head on my shoulder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  When I was teaching!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was all a bit creepy!! Then, after my m/c she somehow found out all about it & my ivf - since then she's been coming up to me every day at work (her DD is now in my class!!) & grabbing me by the wrist & telling me I look "stunning" - which I so clearly don't!!! And asking me if I'm ok about 10 times, followed by "Are you sure?" - even when I'm talking to another parent!

Well, just as I thought it couldn't get any worse, she's now told me that her DD's godfather will be doing my 20 week scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She even got him to pick up her DD from school & told me he was going to in the morning so I "must introduce myself" so he'll take "extra care" of me & do me a really special one!!! Of course I made sure someone else saw my class out that night so I avoided him - although that now means I don't know what he looks like!

Now I am really stressing about this - I don't want to know the sex of the baby but I'm worried he might be as mad as her & tell her!  It's hard to know what to do - she hasn't really done anything wrong & it's so hard to tell someone like this to "back off" - especially as I teach her child.  She has of course put herself down as my last appt on parents' eve on Monday at 8pm!!!!!!  

I can't really believe he can be the only person doing the 20 week scans - if I find out his name surely I can ask not to have him? The trouble is I don't want the hos to think I'm being awkward as the cons already has a problem with me!!!

I don't know if it's just Suffolk folks or me attracting nutters but it's just not funny anymore!  If I read someone else posting this I'd think they were making it up but sadly I'm not!

Anyway, enough of the crazy goings on in Ipswich, hope all is well with the loverly Holly, the v busy KJ, the gambling Molly, the dogging Struthie, the gorgeous Jilly, the preggers Candy, the nearly preggers Moomin & all the other fabby ladies that almost manage to keep me sane!!

Big MWAHS,
Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just quick as on my way to bed but jess theres no reason you cant ask not to have him do your scan..as long as you find out his name..you just simply say its somebody you know and you'd rather not..dont let this spoil your moment..and as for this woman she sounds completely ..i would go all faint half way through your parents evening and go home..and when you have to re-schedule do the list yourself and put her first!!

kj x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just popped on to send lots of        to Holly. There's nothing I can add to what's already been said, but I think you know how much we all love and feel for you.
Jess - hmmmm... weird! I know that there's no way this man can talk about your scan to this woman; if he did, it would be a massive breech of confidentiality and he could lose his job. You're also perfectly entitled to ask for another sonographer, especially if you point out that you kind of know this man and you have mutual acquaintances in common, and you don't think it would be appropriate. There have been a few times when DH hasn't been able to take on someone as a patient 'cos they're a neighbour or an acquaintance, so it wouldn't look at all odd. You do what you feel comfortable with, honey.
Big loves to everyone else: esp Erica, Jilly, KJ, Candy, Molly, Moomin, Kelly, Candy and Struthie.
All fine here!
Much love, 
C xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm ok Jess just waiting for your pm  Must be stuck in cyberspace eh  
I'm afraid that I'm the bearer of bad news as NOTHING could possibly make (not keep) you sane   I'd like to say I'm   that you've attracted a nutter but I'm not  
Holly - Constantly thinking of you & DH       & hoping the light shines brightly at the end of your dark tunnel very soon. As one chapter closes another opens..............& right know it's unknown & scary but in time it will become exciting. Sometimes we end up taking a different path to the one we intended to take but it doesn't mean that it won't be any less  fulfilling. You WILL get the happiness you deserve, because you deserve it so very much.

Love to all, I'll catch up properly tomorrow, too much to do at the mo.

Erica.xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Jess - I know one of the ultrasonographers (female!) @ Ippo so can i help by getting a message over to her to see if someone else can call for you and NOT bad nutter man? If you find out his name and tell me the time etc I'll see what i can do.
Are there many male ultrasonographers @ Ippo, apart from consultants like Mr Mooney? Just not seen any in my many previous visits, is he pretty new there?
What a mare! You do have a case that it is someone you know and it is a very important anomaly scan so the last thing you need to be is on edge in any way. But you know the drill, you either speak up as soon as you get there or you will be called by the ultrasonographer at the time of the scan (and please don't believe the ****e in your details that says you need a full bladder for a 20wk scan, don't make yourself uncomfortable, I was told by Addenbrooke's it is pants cos that baby is well big enough to be out of the pelvis by 20wks without the help of a full bladder    ! ). 
Oh yeah and go you and your Nuchal result hun!   
Do let me know if i can help.
And missi - you gonna brave it over on BFP thread any time? We'd like to have you with us too   or we'll stalk you too!   

Holly - hope you are ok hun.

Love to you all   xxx

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Charlie, I may well take you up on that!  Just got to speak to nutter woman to find out his name - of course this will get her all excited - then I'll tell my boss & get him to tell her to back off!

Erica - sorry, now you've mentioned it I remember I said I'd PM you at the weekend (although I didn't say which weekend!! ) - brain is mashed - think it's alcohol dperivation!  Feel like death, got hideous cold so will try this weekend if I'm still alive! 

Holly, hope you're ok and that summer is soon with you.

Love to all,
Big fat Jess xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jess - just wait until you have your little one - there are some very mad peeps on the maternity wards at Ipswich too   , it's good there though I had a very positive experience (only got to them at about 30 weeks though so no scans!)  Are you coming to the BFP board  

Holly -      I don't know what else to say xx

Minkey x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Holly -  . Words still fail me. You are a very brave lady.
Moomin - all the very best for this cycle & belated birthday wishes for Megan.
Jess - good luck with the scan & yes definately ask for another scanner, if you find out what this man's name is.
Piglet was admitted to hospital again on Wednesday & I think we are finally getting somewhere, back again on Thursday for more observations/poking & prodding.
 to you.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello lovely peeps 

Thanks for the wonderful words of wisdom, support and inspiration  You do make me feel better by just knowing that you are there.  

Jess - OMG!! She is like that weird Little Britain character that goes eeeehhhoooo and licks people's faces    You definitley need to ask for another sonographer and take KJ's advice and tell your boss - she is barking!!!  You really don't need this    We have had some fantastic spring days and the blossom is out - helps lift the spirits on my walks....!  BTW - you are NOT FAT you are PREGNANT!!  Good luck with the scan hun, it'll be absolutely fine!

BunBun - hoping that you'll be out of the woods ASAP and you will have a healthy piglet well and with you at home  

Moomin - hope AF has shown up and you can make your start!  All crossed for good news!!  Some     to be getting on with!!

Thanks Minkey   you don't need to say anything.

Charlie - I'm doing ok... just taking it one day at a time.  Thanks for your lovely pm hunny  

Catwoman - good to hear you are all doing well  Thanks - I do feel the 

Candy  and   for your thoughts hun.

KJ - special lovely you   I know you've worked hard to get your good times - you're an ongoing inspiration.

Erica - thanks sweets - I know you are right, sometime soon I hope that light in the tunnel won't feel like it's the next train coming towards me    Looking forward to your news when you get the chance..... 
Molly - and you are a wonderful inspiration too my lovely  Thank you for your words, they really hit the spot and I really felt how heartfelt they were/are.

We are plodding onwards... DH has had to keep working crazy hours this week but hopefully the worst is behind him now... I'm constantly tired but I'm sleeping well but have to have a nana nap in the afternoon. The weather has been great this week so lots of walks but not with much enthusiasim, more because I know I should.  Pregnant sister is fabulous - love her to bits and is great support even though it's hard for us both we both feel we've been through so much we will always be close.  Mother is a nightmare    Made one of her foot in mouth comments this week about how her friend with three children will never be grandparents.... I said, no, neither will we... Oh yes she replied I know that but I was thinking from my point of view... you know they have three kids and no grandchildren, imagine what that would be like...... OMG - seriously!!!  I could write a book about her faux pas! She's in town this weekend... visiting my other sister and her two littlies... I'm not making the effort to rush over to see her I've decided that would be tooooooo hideous with the mood I'm in. Just another rant that needed to be let out  

Loves
H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Holly, what is it with mums?  Sometimes they can be so fab &  other times you just want to   them.  

Went to see mine today & she said "Dad & I don't like that coat, can you get another?"!!!!!! Er no, I am huge & skint & this one just about fits - infact it's a v nice coat & everyone at work likes it!  Bless her!

Hope your sis is taking extra special care of you & summer is just around the corner to lift your mood. 


Minkey - I had no idea you were a local gal!!!!! Where abouts are you?  (Promise not to turn into a mad stalker!!!  )

Got parents' eve again & mad stalker bird has booked herself in as my last appt at 8pm!  I'm going to speak to my boss but think I might tell her that, although I realise she's trying to be helpful, I actually find it a bit of an invasion of my privacy - hopefully she'll be mortified and F- off!!!   I've tried the subtle approach but these nutters just don't get it until you shout it out for them!

Still got stinking cold but managed to drag myself out for girls' night out for pizza - sadly Pizza Express (my 2nd home) was fully booked so had to make do with Ask!  Had good chat about baby type things - poor friend had twins 4 years ago & even after a year of physio is still incontinent!! Poor love - now got some special tablets that seem to be doing the trick!  Brought tears to my eyes just thinking about it!

Got her other DD's christening to go to tomorrow - actually really excited as it's the first one I've been to for 8 years!!!!!  Always politely declined!  And there will be extra special secret recipe choc cake made by her mum - which is devine!!    DH is moaning about going but the choc cake should shut him up!

Ooops, nearly forgot to mention I've felt baby move - really weird & makes me feel nauseous again!!!

Hope everyone else is fine & dandy,

BIG MWAHS,

Jess xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jess - only a "local" since we made a big move from Herts in January this year.  I am near Hadleigh (& Charlie!). So we rolled up to Ipswich at the last minute to have Clarice.  There is a question for your from me on the BFP thread..............................yes I will keep on about it


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quick one, as only got home about an hour ago from swansea - bl**dy long drive with just one wee stop !!

AF arrived on Friday so have started the letrozole tablets, first scan tomorrow night and will hopefully start stimming tomorrow night, will keep you all posted

Back tomorrow when I am more with it, dreading SW weigh in as have eaten loads, had such a big lunch today at my friends parents house that I can't even face eating tonight


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Minkey I am too "chicken" to join an actually preg thread!!!!  So scared there's been a terrible mistake & I am just FAT!!! 

I might start taking a sneaky peek!

Erica sorry, PM still in cyber space as I am v close to death!!! (Never one to exaggerate!)  Parents' Eves have finished me off - got hideous cough & chest infection and sinuses knackered!! So used to taking everything in medicine cabinet - I hate suffering & I'm not v good at it!! Poor DH has been a star.  Breathing is v difficult, poor, poor me!  

When I am feeling more human I shall send you a v long PM (& then you'll prob wish I hadn't! )

Holly - Hope the sunshine is beating down on you - it's wet & grim here & lovely & snuggly under my duvet - alhtough there seem to be a lot of snotty tissues that I must dispose of before Dh gets home! 

Kim - You are v quiet hope all is well in your happy house!

BunBun - Hope they sort Piglet soon - any news?  How is DH?  Are you communicating - hope so, hun. 

Moomin - Well done on the weight loss - you'll soon be whizzing back up again when the ivf works! 

Molly - Hope you're ok gorgeous gal & not working too hard!

Candy - when is your due date? (ooo get me talking in the proper terminology!!)  Do you know what this one is?

I know I've missed people, sorry, not intentional just feeling dopey!!!

Love to all,

Jess xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

jess p said:


> Oh Minkey I am too "chicken" to join an actually preg thread!!!! So scared there's been a terrible mistake & I am just FAT!!!


Go on, you know you want to...............!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Come on Jess we can't wait to have you over there   

I am due on new years eve so ages to go still..... nope don't know what we are having although my money is on a nother boy, they reckon the odds when you have had 2 of same sex especially boys is about 80%    

Sorry run out of time, but thinking of you Holly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah all well in da house jess, just v busy now i have a walker to chase after..theres no stopping him! but he's very cute with it, esp as he's so diddy, he looks too small to be walking
had our 2nd review today and its all full steam ahead to get our adoption application in   
cant stop..booked a night with a box of tissues for the Pride of Britain awards..

kj x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello all  
Just posting a cheeky request here - have posted on the media thread board (can't figure out how to post links!) about a feature I'm doing on assertiveness. Am looking for case histories, and in return for stories can offer the princely sum of £20. Just wondering if any of my lovely IUI friends fancied earning a couple of tenners in return for a quick anecdote and a small pic of yourself (we can change your name if you like).
Am up against a horrendous deadline and my boss is on the verge of stapling my bosoms to my desk (well, she can't 'cos I work from home...but you know what I mean), so if anyone can help me out I'd be sooooooooooooo grateful.
NB the £20 payment has to go through our accounts system, so wouldn't be with you for a month or so. Just thought I'd better warn you in advance.
Oh... and they want six (SIX!) different women. Gaaaaaaaaaah! 
Much love and thanks for reading,
C xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you had some responses Cat, sorry i didn't reply to your latest pm, didn't get chnace, b4 going away for a few days with the boys and my mum and dad, just trying to catch up on washing, emails etc now, love to everyone else x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Fine and dandy but v v tired!!

Half term next week - big relief!  I am huge and have major heartburn if I eat anything nice!!   Sick to death of fish and broccoli!

Hope everyone else is fine,

Love Jess xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Erica where are you?!

Missing you loads - will PM some time this week - but don't get cross with me cos head vv fuzzy!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hope everyone is ok,very quiet here!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey everyone  

Just wanted to pick your brains a bit... 

I am doing a medicated IUI using donor sperm.. 

I am taking 50 puregon daily since cd3. I had a scan on cd7 - I had 3 folllies of 10mm, and then at least 3 smaller ones. The consultant said to continue taking the drugs until my next scan - cd 12. I wondered why I wasn't told to reduce my drugs - but he explained that reducing the drugs would stop the follies growing - or I may just end up with one - which defeats the object of taking the drugs, and its good to know how my body responds for the next time. 

I am just wondering what others have done in this situation?

I have a feeling that this cycle will probably be cancelled as I may well have too many follies.. Boo hoo!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I would like to join thread please this with my other IUI friends past and present

Louise xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Jess- If you're reading, I've been trying to pm you but your inbox is full.
Hope you're ok,
Sarah
x


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Thought I'd pop on to say   to you all...  

Jess Hope you are well & your pregnacy is flying xxxxxx

Candy, Not too long to go for you now xxxxx

Catwoman, How are you & the twins? xxxxx

Moomin.. Nearly at your 12 weeks scan.. xxxxx

KJ... Bet you are really looking forward to this Xmas with your 2 children    xxxx

Erica... So pleased DF is out of Iraq.. Not long till sausage day Friday xxxxxxxx

Holly.. If your looking in         

Shazia.. how are you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Starr Hope you & Daisy are both well xxx

Kelly.. How are you? I havent seen you posting xxxxx

Murtle          

Big loves to all.. No news from me.. just work work work xxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry for the flying visit.. low battery xxxxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello ladies, I'm just popping on to say  as I'll be modding this thread from now on  If I can be of any help to anyone just let me know!

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

May all your dreams come true in 2009

Loubie xxx​


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi!

This link has gone so quiet it had slipped to the second page.  I couldn't have that so I decided to post ;-)

It's been so long since I last posted.  I pop on now and again to 'catch up' and read what you are up to.  I love reading the other friends thread and hearing about your lovely little ones and what you are all up to - it sounds very very busy!!

Candy!!  Congratulations on the arrival of Max!  He sounds beautiful and I really hope you are all adjusting to his arrival without too many sleepless nights and unsetttledness - on everyone's part!  Much much love to you all 

VIL and Moosey - what great news to read about the arrival of Hattie!  Wow how clever to have such a super sized bub and one of each!!  Big Big  to you all too!

KJ - hope the transition of making little bro all yours is going smoothly with no upheavels this time  

Jess - thinking of you and the days are really ticking by now.... I hope you are ok my love.  I know it's not been easy and I hope so much that as soon as your little precious one arrives things will be much much better for you 

Moomin - hope you're feeling really well and the days to go are going at just the right pace  

Erica - where are you hun?  Been thinking of you so much and hoping that everything has fallen into place with DF back, the house looking fantastic, you with your gym toned bod and all your hopes and dreams rightfully becoming yours  

We are doing ok.  Naturally we have our moments but as with all things - time helps and the pain eases.  We still don't know exactly which direction we are heading in at the moment whether it will be just the two of us or if some other decision will eventuate - we are just giving ourselves time and space. 

Meanwhile - we are have a fantastic summer and enjoying getting our garden planted up and pottering in our own space.  I'm starting a course this year for small businesses owners in the hope that one day I will have my own store - which I add with a wry smile - will grow into a major conglomerate  

Heaps of love to all of you

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

